# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [My life] looser que je suis..

## Muesko

Bon il faut que je me confsse.
Il m'est arriv un plan bien minable il y a quelques semaines.

Je vais en boite avec des potes (on taient dja un peu allums), on entre dans la boite enfin voila je vais danser un peu (n'importe comment au passage, les potes me regardaient et avaient honte pour moi  ::D:  ) et tout le monde me regardait. Aprs, je vais au bar, et je repre deux minettes seulles sur une table, je dcide d'aller brancher, je prend 3 verres de Mister cocktail, va vers les meufs, j'ai  peine le temps de dire un truc que je me vautre lamentablement par terre envoyant les verres sur une des meufs (qui tait en train de me brailler tout ce qu'elle pouvait).
Mes potes taient morts de rire. On est rester la bas encore un peu avant d'tre gentillement prier de quitter les lieux par un videur. 

Bref la honte totale.

----------


## Kenji

Le ridicule ne tue pas  comme on dit mais pousse au suicide  ::aie::

----------


## ronan99999

En complment:

Un amis (oui c'est toujours aux amis que a arrive parceque moi je bois peu ou plus), tres lourd quand il a bu.

Drague une fille en boite elle l'envoie petre, il retourne au bar, il tente a chance avec une deux ... plein de filles (unsuccess) avec toujours un arret au stande pour lui donner plus de contenance.
Il va pour draguer une autre demoiselle sauf que c'est la premire qu'il a t voire.

Elle perd patience et l'tale d'une droite, et il se fait sortir par la scu.

Il a mis une semaine  nous dire d'ou venait son cocar. ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mouahaha j'adore vos histoires, encore svp  ::mouarf::

----------


## illight

Encore, encore  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lper

> (on taient dja un peu allums),


J'adore le "un peu"....  ::mouarf::

----------


## sango85

Et l'histoire d'un pote qui va en bote compltement bard (c'est comme a qu'on dit chez moi...), qui danse au milieu de tout le monde (comme personne avant, a c'est sur...) et qui, juste histoire de se prendre un rteau suite  un pari dbile, 
va voir une nana : 
" Salut, je sais je sais pas draguer, je suis un cas dsespr, mais j't'ai trouv jolie, alors tu peu me filler ton num ?"  ::mouarf::  
(Au passage, admirez la technique de drague imparable..  ::yaisse2::  )
La morale de l'histoire : il se retrouve avec un numro, puis une semaine avec une trs charmante copine... Et l'hstoire continue...  ::D:  

[edit]Et cet alcollique, c'tait moi ...[/edit]

----------


## Astartee

Oooooh comme c'est b comme c'est mignon... snirfl :')

Question  tous ceux qui trouvent ces histoires drle : (sauf la dernire elle est sympa :p)
Vous avez dj essay de vous mettre  la place des filles ? On est bien tranquille, on essaie de s'amuser, et l y'a un espce d'ivrogne incapable de tenir debout et de prononcer trois mots cohrents qui nous colle, et qui se trouve trs malin, et impossible de s'en dbarrasser... L'horreur !
C'est plus affligeant que drle.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ok, j'avoue que de votre cot a doit vraiment pas tre forcment marrant mais la ces mecs font vraiment fort  ::lol::

----------


## Muesko

> Encore, encore


Ftes de la musique de l'anne passe, il ya une scne mtal, du bon gros son bien lourd, il y a pas mal de monde, je dcide de "slamer" (monter sur scne et sauter dans le public), je monte sur scne je saute, sauf que... j'avais mal calculer, yavais personne la ou j'ai saut  ::?:  ducoup, je me suis encore tap la honte, et je suis rester la fin du concert trankil sur une chaise.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Pas mal le coup du slam, en plus la chute a pas du tre bien agrable  ::D:

----------


## LineLe

> Oooooh comme c'est b comme c'est mignon... snirfl :')
> 
> Question  tous ceux qui trouvent ces histoires drle : (sauf la dernire elle est sympa :p)
> Vous avez dj essay de vous mettre  la place des filles ? On est bien tranquille, on essaie de s'amuser, et l y'a un espce d'ivrogne incapable de tenir debout et de prononcer trois mots cohrents qui nous colle, et qui se trouve trs malin, et impossible de s'en dbarrasser... L'horreur !
> C'est plus affligeant que drle.


je plussoie allgrement... pas plus tard qu'il y a une semaine... sauf qu'en plus l c'tait un collgue (que j'apprcie en plus) donc je l'ai quand mme mnag... mme s'il s'tonne lui mme que je ne lui ai pas coll de baffe...

----------


## ben_harper

Faut arrter d'aller dans les botes de beauf, je pense que le problme vient de l...

 ::P:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je tiens  signaler que dans les histoires prcdentes les hommes en question n'ont pas insist aprs chaque revers et ont continus leurs chemins (vers d'autres filles ok...).  :;):

----------


## Yazoo70

> Faut arrter d'aller dans les botes ...


Tu pouvais t'arrter la :p
Pour moi en tout cas j'y suis all une fois, ca m'a suffit.
Plus d'oreilles  la sortie, des gens qui hurlent et qui boivent, c'est trop de "sociabilit" pour le quota d'un geek de mon espce!

----------


## ben_harper

> Tu pouvais t'arrter la :p
> Pour moi en tout cas j'y suis all une fois, ca m'a suffit.
> Plus d'oreilles  la sortie, des gens qui hurlent et qui boivent, c'est trop de "sociabilit" pour le quota d'un geek de mon espce!


Je voulais, mais je trouvais que ca faisait pas assez troll...  ::mouarf::

----------


## ronan99999

Aller une petite dernire:

J'ai un ami qui est videur dans un bar  R*****.
La plus part du temps son boulot consiste  attendre  l'entre du bar et ne pas laisser les gens trop sous rentrer.

Un soir un mec commence  chercher des noises au serveur.
Il va le voir (mon ami) et lui demande de partir.
L'homme avin conteste et decide d'en dcoudre physiquement.
Il se met en tenu de combat c.a.d il enlve son pull tres (trop) moulant.

Sauf que le pull est trop serr, qu'il a trop bu et qu'il n'arrive pas  enlever son pull, a tete reste conce.

Au bout d'un moment il russit  l'enlever, et...
Rouge de honte ::oops::   sort du bar sans demander son reste.

----------


## Muesko

Pas mal, les gens autour du gars devaient tre mdr.

----------


## Muesko

Samedi dernier matin (enfin aprs midi) je me lve, descend prendre mon petit dj, mais il n'y a plus rien. Bon pas grave, il reste un oignon et du pain je vait me faire un casse-dalle avec ca (dgeu au passage  ::aie::  )donc je mange le gerbosandwich, je vais m'habiller, et la on frappe  la porte, c'tait un pote. Bon je sors, et la il me dit :
"-J'ai quelqu'un a te prsenter
-Ha ou ? qui a ?
-tu va voir"
Bon il meprsente une meuf qui apparamment voulait sortir avec moi (quelle gout de chiotte, enfin bref...) Mon pote se barre, et mou je reste av la meuf. Celle-ci dcide d'aller faire un tour en foret, mou je veut bien alors on y va.
Sur le chemin, elle me roule une pelle comme ca, sans rien me demander, et comme votre serviteur avait manger un casse-dalle aux oignons  peines une heure avant, je vous laisse imaginer sa geulle 3 seconde aprs  ::?:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mouahaha, c'est quoi ces droles de plans avec cette fille et ton copain, vous avez l'air de bien rigoler en bretagne  ::lol:: 
Edit : j'avais pas vu que t'avais 15 ans  ::aie::   :;):

----------


## Muesko

Le pire c'est que la meuf est manifestement dans le mme collge que moi, heuresement, c'est la fin de l'anne, mais pas mal de monde c'est foutu de moi avec cette histoire  ::P:

----------


## Tofalu

> Edit : j'avais pas vu que t'avais 15 ans


 ::mouarf3::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Tu m'tonnes qu'on a du se foutre de toi  ::lol::

----------


## sango85

> j'avais pas vu que t'avais 15 ans


 ::mouarf2::  +1
Ah nos belles annes de jeunesse... Ce post va finir par me rendre nostalgique de la belle poque.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ahah, a va, on a que 22 ans, la belle vie est encore devant nous  ::mouarf::

----------


## Xtof68

> Oooooh comme c'est b comme c'est mignon... snirfl :')
> 
> Question  tous ceux qui trouvent ces histoires drle : (sauf la dernire elle est sympa :p)
> Vous avez dj essay de vous mettre  la place des filles ? On est bien tranquille, on essaie de s'amuser, et l y'a un espce d'ivrogne incapable de tenir debout et de prononcer trois mots cohrents qui nous colle, et qui se trouve trs malin, et impossible de s'en dbarrasser... L'horreur !
> C'est plus affligeant que drle.



et tu ne nous as pas dcrit l'haleine gnralement charmante de ces braves messieurs...

----------


## Astartee

je fuis bien avant de pouvoir sentir leur haleine !!!

----------


## Xtof68

> je fuis bien avant de pouvoir sentir leur haleine !!!


pourquoi a ne m'tonne pas ?

----------


## Muesko

> et tu ne nous as pas dcrit l'haleine gnralement charmante de ces braves messieurs...


Ha si tu veut, j'ai quelques tmoins  ::lol::

----------


## yann2

Salut

Juste une question...

Il y a le droit d'aller en boite  15 ans ?  ::ange::  

Quoiqu'il en soit il y mieux que les boites pour faire des rencontres (enfin je dis a mais pour le peu que je suis aller en boite....)

----------


## Muesko

Moi on m'a pas refuser, j'tait comme je le disais avec des potes d'ages diffrents (les plus vieux 19/20ans).

----------


## Davidbrcz

Il ya le droit d'aller en boite en tant mineur si on est acompagn par un adulte.

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il ya le droit d'aller en boite en tant mineur si on est acompagn par un adulte.



c'est inexact, il doit quand meme avoir au moins 16 ans, en dessous c'est interdit. En cas de controle, le gerant de l'etablissement s'expose a une belle amende, et meme a de la prison avec sursis en cas de recidive.

----------


## Davidbrcz

Je suis dja aller en boite a 15 ans avec un majeur.
Par contre je fais plus vieux que mon age , ca a peut tre aid.

----------


## ben_harper

Et oui, faut bien gagner sa vie...  ::roll::  

Si les boites de nuit et les tabacs refusaient de vendres des clopes au moins de 18 ans, ca ferait une belle perte de CA.

----------


## Mamilie

> c'est inexact, il doit quand meme avoir au moins 16 ans, en dessous c'est interdit. En cas de controle, le gerant de l'4etablissement s'expose
> a une belle amende, et meme a de la prison avec sursis en cas de recidive.


Moi j'ai arrt d'aller en bote  16 ans.

----------


## Janitrix

::mouarf2::  pour ton histoire l'apprentis

Enfin, relativise quand mme, parce que moi, j'ai mme pas de fort...

Ni de jolies filles qui me roulent des pelles  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

> Ni de jolies filles qui me roulent des pelles




fais mdecine ou finance... tu vas en voir plus que devant ton cran (mais rien ne dit que ce soit vraiment toi qui les intresse  ::roll:: )

----------


## pcaboche

> " Salut, je sais je sais pas draguer, je suis un cas dsespr, mais j't'ai trouv jolie, alors tu peu me filler ton num ?"


Pas mal comme rplique !  ::king::

----------


## Muesko

Effectivement, je resortirais ca un de ces 4  ::P:  
Bon je change de bahu pour faire ma 3me, cette prochaine anne scolaire risque d'tre heu.... Rock'n'Roll ('tain j'adore c'texpression mou  ::yaisse2::  )


Enfin bref, niveau looserie ca risque d'y aller  ::P:

----------


## SnakemaN

> Enfin bref, niveau looserie ca risque d'y aller


Ou ben oublie pas :

----------


## BiM

L'apprentis, j'ai envie de t'enfoncer (c'est pas mchant, juste une pulsion  ::): ).
Il y a une faute d'orthographe dans ton pseudo et pourtant, c'est difficile de faire une faute sur un seul mot que tu porteras longtemps sur ce site.On ne dit pas meuf, ni "feumeu" mais femme (et oui, meuf est le verlant de femme) ... ou fille pour ton ge d'ailleurs.Heu... ben voil  ::): 

En ce qui me concerne, je vais pas souvent en bote, a ne me drange pas trop qu'on m'embte, mais quand c'est mes cousines ou mes copines qu'on embte, l a chie  ::evilred::  (C'est facile de foutre par terre un mec bourr ceci dit).

Line > Je compatis, je suppose que c'est le mme collgue dont tu nous parlais  la RID, sinon t'as VRAIMENT pas de chance.

[MODE=Agence Matrimoniale]
Nan mais Edouard, t'as mme pas besoin d'aller en bote pour te trouver des nanas toi...  ::aie::  
[/MODE]

PS : 'tin, je trouve a moche de dire Edouard !! T'as pas un surnom plus sympa ? (Dsole  ::oops:: )

----------


## Xtof68

> L'apprentis, j'ai envie de t'enfoncer (c'est pas mchant, juste une pulsion ).


c'est super sympa de prvenir que ce n'est pas mchant.... Si, si !





> PS : 'tin, je trouve a moche de dire Edouard !! T'as pas un surnom plus sympa ? (Dsole )


mais QU'EST-CE QUE CE SERAIT, si tu ETAIS mchante ?  ::lol::

----------


## SnakemaN

> c'est super sympa de prvenir que ce n'est pas mchant.... Si, si !
> mais QU'EST-CE QUE CE SERAIT, si tu ETAIS mchante ?


Mais elle EST mchante  ::aie::

----------


## gorgonite

elle est modo, donc elle est mchante... CQFD  ::aie:: 

moi, je ne suis pas vraiment modo, j'ai juste piqu ces toiles sur le corps d'un ancien modo que je venais de finir  la fourche pour me camoufler dans ce forum...  ::twisted:: 


 ::dehors::

----------


## Muesko

Bim > Je sais, je suis pas trs fier de ce coup la, c'est quand mme une belle honte, quand aux pauvres filles, qui taient tranquilles et qui ne demandais rien  personne, il a fallu qu'un gros lourdeau viennent les ennuyes (  ::yaisse2::  ).

Quand aux fautes, heu.... ben... Joker !  ::D:

----------


## zodd

> Mais elle EST mchante


Arrtez un peu.. BiM elle est toujours adorable... ::oops::

----------


## tesla

Mais pourquoi aller en boite au fait ? Ecouter de la technoplouc ?
Et puis il sont moches les gens dans les boites, ca donne des boites de laids qu'ont dans...

----------


## pcaboche

> ca donne des boites de laids qu'ont dans...







> Mais pourquoi aller en boite au fait ?


Quand t'aimes pas aller en boite et que t'as pas un boulot o tu rencontres beaucoup de monde, tu vas o pour trouver une nana ?

----------


## Astartee

> ca donne des boites de laids qu'ont dans...


Bobby Lapointe powaaaa  ::yaisse1::

----------


## tesla

> Bobby Lapointe powaaaa


Yes !!
And the winner is : Astartee !

----------


## Mamilie

> Quand t'aimes pas aller en boite et que t'as pas un boulot o tu rencontres beaucoup de monde, tu vas o pour trouver une nana ?


De toute faon les filles qui vont en bote n'y cherchent pas un mec ou alors c'est des ... Nan j'ai rien dis. Mais bon c'est quand mme rare les couples qui se forment en bote et survivent.

----------


## tesla

> Quand t'aimes pas aller en boite et que t'as pas un boulot o tu rencontres beaucoup de monde, tu vas o pour trouver une nana ?


Cafe-concert, y'a pas mieux !!

----------


## Astartee

moui, un endroit o on peut discuter, plutt qu'un endroit o on va pour boire et faire la fte, me semble plus appropri  la construction de liens durables, et donc en particulier  la recherche de l'me-soeur (vous ne trouvez pas cette expression, "me-soeur", particulirement neuneu ?)

----------


## SnakemaN

Meetic ?

 ::dehors::

----------


## ben_harper

> Meetic ?


chat caramail...  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> chat caramail...


On reconnait les habitus... Ca existe encore?
J'ai ferm mon compte chez caramail le jour o lorsque je me connectais, j'avais l'impression d'tre infecte par un lanceur de popup avec des messages tendres et affectueux... plus graveleux les uns que les autres, soit il y a au moins 5-7 ans, je sais mme plus...

----------


## ben_harper

> On reconnait les habitus... Ca existe encore?
> J'ai ferm mon compte chez caramail le jour o lorsque je me connectais, j'avais l'impression d'tre infecte par un lanceur de popup avec des messages tendres et affectueux... plus graveleux les uns que les autres, soit il y a au moins 5-7 ans, je sais mme plus...


J'en sais rien, ca doit faire 10 ans que j'y suis pas all !

A l'poque c'tait pas mal pour trouver de jeunes demoiselles pas farouches  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> J'en sais rien, ca doit faire 10 ans que j'y suis pas all !
> 
> A l'poque c'tait pas mal pour trouver de jeunes demoiselles pas farouches


Alors je devais tre une demoiselle farouche puisque a m'a fait fuir ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Caramail, honntement, j'y suis alle une fois tellement tout le monde avait des adresses caramail, j'ai trouv ca tellement horrible que je sais pas si j'y suis reste plus de 5 minutes et je n'y suis jamais retourne.

Au passage : J'tais par contre une grande adepte des petits salons de Voila.fr

----------


## Bebel

J'y suis retourn un coup vite fait sur cara il y a pas longtemps manire de voire (par curiosit et rien d'autre). Et bah ils ont tout chang. Deja avant c'tait moyen matin il simule le fait d'etre sur un bateau.

----------


## ben_harper

> Alors je *devais* tre une demoiselle farouche puisque a m'a fait fuir


Interessant le temps employ...

 ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Interessant le temps employ...


 ::langue::  Cache toi vite.
C'est juste que je n'ai pas retent l'exprience depuis.
Pas comme certains apparemment...

----------


## ben_harper

> Cache toi vite.
> C'est juste que je n'ai pas retent l'exprience depuis.
> Pas comme certains apparemment...


Du calme mamy, prends tes pilules...   ::mur::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

> Du calme mamy, prends tes pilules...


Fais gaffe la mamy a encore toutes ses dents  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

> Fais gaffe la mamy a encore toutes ses dents


Pour les dents de sagesse, j'ai du mal  y croire...  ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## Mamilie

> Pour les dents de sagesse, j'ai du mal  y croire...


Non je ne les ai plus. Ma sagesse prenant tant de place qu'ils ont d d'urgence me les retirer.

----------


## ben_harper

Heureusement que nous n'avons pas les dents de la modestie....  ::lol::

----------


## Mamilie

> Heureusement que nous n'avons pas les dents de la modestie....


T'es pas en train de te faire des copines dis donc et sur 2 topics en mme temps...

----------


## ben_harper

> T'es pas en train de te faire des copines dis donc et sur 2 topics en mme temps...


Que tu crois...  ::scarymov::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Pour les dents de sagesse, j'ai du mal  y croire...


Comment tu sais qu'elle n'a plus ses dents de sagesse ?  :8O:

----------


## ben_harper

> Comment tu sais qu'elle n'a plus ses dents de sagesse ?


 :8-):   :8-):   :8-):

----------


## sango85

> De toute faon les filles qui vont en bote n'y cherchent pas un mec ou alors c'est des ... Nan j'ai rien dis. Mais bon c'est quand mme rare les couples qui se forment en bote et survivent.


Tout  fait d'accord... C'est peut-tre pour ca que je suis all plus de 250 fois en botes, et que j'ai du me faire 2-3 copines... Dont 1 srieuse...
Alors les mecs, les botes, c'est pas pour les nanas...

NB : Moi je suis pasun geek at all... I'm a real technoman...

----------


## loka

Moi je vais pas en bote, j'y suis all une fois et y avait pas de pc  ::aie::  

Plus serieusement, y a rien qui m'interesse en bote... l'alcool j'aime pas (et puis c'est cher en bote), danser j'aime pas, la fume j'aime pas, la foule j'aime pas, tre 50 dans 3m j'aime pas, draguer j'aime pas ...

Vive les soire entre potes  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

> Moi je vais pas en bote, j'y suis all une fois et y avait pas de pc  
> 
> Plus serieusement, y a rien qui m'interesse en bote... l'alcool j'aime pas (et puis c'est cher en bote), danser j'aime pas, la fume j'aime pas, la foule j'aime pas, tre 50 dans 3m j'aime pas, draguer j'aime pas ...
> 
> Vive les soire entre potes


Ah ben voil, moi je bois pas je roule, je danse pas parce que mon copain danse pas et j'aime pas me faire peloter par des lourds dans le noir, j'aime pas fumer une cartouche en une soire alors que je ne fume pas, transpirer  grosse goutte alors que dehors il fait -15 et j'aime pas me faire draguer. Bref je ne vois pas l'intrt.

Euh t'es sr t'es pas une fille? ::aie::

----------


## sango85

Je ne vais pas rentrer dans le dbat... Mais certaines choses sont contestables, et je ne peux laisser passer tant de mdisance...  ::evilred::   C'est pourquoi je vais essayer (avec pas mal de mauvaise fois quand mme  ::aie::  ) de tout commenter :



> Ah ben voil, moi je bois pas je roule,


Moi aussi je roule... Mais est-ce bien ncessaire de boire pour s'amuser  ::question:: 


> je danse pas parce que mon copain danse pas


Moi j'aime danser, donc copine ou pas, la question se pose pas...


> j'aime pas me faire peloter par des lourds dans le noir,


Mme si je suis un mec, euh... Il fait noir dans vos botes ? Et ya pas de place pour danser ? Parce que par chez moi, (et vu la place que je prends pour danser), de une je ne suis en rel contact physique avec personne..., et de deux, on se voit, mme  20 mtres... 


> j'aime pas fumer une cartouche en une soire alors que je ne fume pas


Je suis non fumeur aussi... Et s vous saviez comme l'air est devenu vraiment bien mieux respirable en 5 ans... Le changement est flagrant...


> transpirer  grosse goutte alors que dehors il fait -15


Bon moi je transpire pas "alors que dehors il fait 15 (dsl, jsui pas AOC... mais d'un magnifique dpartement quand mme...


> Bref je ne vois pas l'intrt.


Aprs chacun son truc...


> Euh t'es sr t'es pas une fille?


Bon l, je ne commente pas..  ::mouarf::  
NB : *Mamilie*, ne vois absolumenbt rien de personnel la-dedans... Je veux juste simplement rquilibrer la balance... Et vendre mon pays ^^

----------


## Mamilie

> Je ne vais pas rentrer dans le dbat... Mais certaines choses sont contestables, et je ne peux laisser passer tant de mdisance...  C'est pourquoi je vais essayer (avec pas mal de mauvaise fois quand mme  ) de tout commenter :
> Moi aussi je roule... Mais est-ce bien ncessaire de boire pour s'amuser


J'ai pas dis a...



> Moi j'aime danser, donc copine ou pas, la question se pose pas...Mme si je suis un mec, euh... Il fait noir dans vos botes ? Et ya pas de place pour danser ? Parce que par chez moi, (et vu la place que je prends pour danser), de une je ne suis en rel contact physique avec personne..., et de deux, on se voit, mme  20 mtres...


Ben tu as de la chance, chez nous c'est plein  craquer et pas rare d'attendre une heure dehors avant de rentrer. Trop de monde veut sortir.



> Je suis non fumeur aussi... Et s vous saviez comme l'air est devenu vraiment bien mieux respirable en 5 ans... Le changement est flagrant...


Ben pas chez nous mais alors pas du tout, parce que en bote et dans les bars, on a encore le droit de fumer. Je me suis juste rconcilie avec certaines soires prives dans des gymnases ou des salles des ftes. Y'a de la place, pas de fume et la musique est plus clectique. De plus pour moi, rien ne vaut un bon groupe pour mettre de l'ambiance.



> Bon moi je transpire pas "alors que dehors il fait 15 (dsl, jsui pas AOC... mais d'un magnifique dpartement quand mme...


C'tait une image pour dire fait trop chaud dedans et quand on sort tu chopes la crve d'autant plus que tu laisses veste et pull dans la voiture pour viter de sentir totalement le cendrier quand tu rentres mme en ayant pay le vestiaire (du vol quand tu as dj pay l'entre) ::evilred::  



> Aprs chacun son truc...


Exactement!



> Bon l, je ne commente pas..


Tant pis... :;):  



> NB : *Mamilie*, ne vois absolumenbt rien de personnel la-dedans... Je veux juste simplement rquilibrer la balance... Et vendre mon pays ^^


Ben ouais mais chez moi y'a pas beaucoup de botes parce que le choix en matire de fte du vin, de la bire, de village, carnaval, soire "prive" o tout le monde est invit, festival de plein air, foire, etc... est immense donc la concurrence est trs rude. Et puis re-j'aime pas les botes de nuit mais qu'est ce que j'aime ma rgion ::mrgreen:: 
Evites de rquilibrer encore une fois la balance, a prend un temps fou de rpondre comme a... J'vais manger, bon ap'
Et puis tu fais pas le poids ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  L'est trop mignon ton avatar!

----------


## sango85

Je vais faire trs court alors...


> Et puis re-j'aime pas les botes de nuit mais qu'est ce que j'aime ma rgion.


 Bah moi je re-adore les botes, et qu'est-ce que j'adore mon pays... (On est quand mme 1er ou 2me dpartement touristique de France... Ca sort pas de nulle part...  ::yaisse2::  NB : le _Localisation : Nantes_ n'est que temporaire...)
Bon'ap!!

----------


## loka

> Ah ben voil, moi je bois pas je roule, je danse pas parce que mon copain danse pas et j'aime pas me faire peloter par des lourds dans le noir, j'aime pas fumer une cartouche en une soire alors que je ne fume pas, transpirer  grosse goutte alors que dehors il fait -15 et j'aime pas me faire draguer. Bref je ne vois pas l'intrt.
> 
> Euh t'es sr t'es pas une fille?


Attend je vrifie... non chui vraiment un mec, ma copine confirme  ::aie::  

J'ai beau chercher, mme en tant que mec, je vois pas d'intert aux botes de nuit  (pour moi bien sr, chacun ses gots ).

Il faut dire que je ne suis all que 2 fois en bote (enfin 1 fois dans une vrai grosse bote  Paris et une fois dans une petite qui tenait plus du bar que de la bote) pouss par des copines trs ravissantes  une poque o j'tais encore clibataire... et pourtant la 3me fois que d'autres copine, tout aussi ravissantes, m'ont proposs d'aller en botes avec elle et qu'elles me payaient mme l'entre, j'ai refus tellement j'avais pas aimer les 2 premires fois (cf les raisons donnes auparavant). J'aime pas beaucoup l'ambiance en bote et c'est souvent rempli de crtins (que personne ne se sente vis ^^).

Ma soeur a pourtant boss dans une bonne bote et je pouvais avoir des places gratuites, participer  des soire mousse et co, mais a ne m'a jamais intrss.

Et pourtant j'apprcie vraiment beaucoup les soire avec les amis (ou amies mme quand on est invit dans une soire par une copine en cole d'infirmire  ::mrgreen::  ).

Ce week end n'a pas drog  la rgle par exemple, soire entre potes, des pizzas, du coca (pour moi qui ne boit pas), une wii et c'est parti  ::aie::

----------


## sango85

> c'est souvent rempli de crtins (que personne ne se sente vis ^^).


Je ne me sens pas vis... 
Mme si ca pouvait peut-tre m'tre destin...
Et mme je plussoie allgrement...  ::king::

----------


## SnakemaN

> Ma soeur a pourtant boss dans une bonne bote et je pouvais avoir des places gratuites, participer  des soire mousse et co, mais a ne m'a jamais intrss.


 ::salo:: 



> Et pourtant j'apprcie vraiment beaucoup les soire avec les amis (ou amies mme quand on est invit dans une soire par une copine en cole d'infirmire


 ::salo:: 

Bon je me plains pas, ce week-end j'tais avec ma chewie, au programme : ballade a moto, plage, soleil baignade....le reste ca vous regarde pas, hh


Ps :  sango85, tu as un dcalage avec ton avatar il me semble le bleu est pas bien rempli

----------


## Mamilie

> Je vais faire trs court alors... Bah moi je re-adore les botes, et qu'est-ce que j'adore mon pays... (On est quand mme 1er ou 2me dpartement touristique de France... Ca sort pas de nulle part...  NB : le _Localisation : Nantes_ n'est que temporaire...)
> Bon'ap!!


Merci.
Si a sort pas de nulle part, a sort de o? Tu as des sources?
Si c'est pas Nantes c'est o?

----------


## sango85

> Merci.
> Si a sort pas de nulle part, a sort de o? Tu as des sources?
> Si c'est pas Nantes c'est o?


Je sens un peu d'agressivit...
Mais je conseillerai juste la lecture de a.
Mais il est vrai que je ne suis jamais all (ou bien trop peu et bien trop vite) dans votre rgion... Je le concde...

----------


## illight

Je suis all peu en boite et a chaque fois  c'tait horrible. J'ai horreur de la fume de cigarette,la premire fois je suis rest assis a cot d'un seau d'eau pour essayer de voir quelquechose. 

La seule boite qui tait a peu prs bien, c'est quand je suis all en Belgique yavais personne, c'tait tranquille et non ffumeur et en plus on a fait un tour en limousine  :8-):   ::mrgreen::  

Mais sinon, j'attend peut etre que a devienne non-fumeur, peut etre (mais c pas sur du tout car l'alcool c'est pa spour moi non plus, pas besoin de a pour faire le con  ::mrgreen:: ) que j'y retournerai..

----------


## haltabush

> Ben ouais mais chez moi y'a pas beaucoup de botes parce que le choix en matire de fte du vin, de la bire, de village, carnaval, soire "prive" o tout le monde est invit, festival de plein air, foire, etc...


En Vende on a la tourne des caves et les mogettes! Ca vaut bien tout a  ::aie:: 

edit : merci pour la correction Sango  ::):

----------


## Mamilie

mon dieu des vendens...
J'adore les raccourcis pour arriver  ses propres conclusions. Wiki n'est pas toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux comme source. D'aprs l'odit et l'quipement, c'est pas encore gagn! La grande majorit du tourisme en Vende est franaise et concentr sur 2 ples: le balnaire et le puy du fou...
Par contre pour les ronds-point alors l chapeau! Je n'ai jamais vu a ailleurs, a pousse comme des champignons, c'est gnial! ::mouarf::

----------


## sango85

> mon dieu des vendens...
> J'adore les raccourcis pour arriver  ses propres conclusions. Wiki n'est pas toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux comme source. D'aprs l'odit et l'quipement, c'est pas encore gagn! La grande majorit du tourisme en Vende est franaise et concentr sur 2 ples: le balnaire et le puy du fou...
> Par contre pour les ronds-point alors l chapeau! Je n'ai jamais vu a ailleurs, a pousse comme des champignons, c'est gnial!


Sans commentaires...
(Je restais impartial et honnte jusque l... Vraiment sans chauvinisme... Mais face  de la mauvaise foi ...)
NB : Quel tait le sujet original ?  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

Dans tourisme on ne compte pas les personnes qui traversent la Vende pour aller un peu plus loin, n'est ce pas sango ?  ::aie::

----------


## sango85

> Dans tourisme on ne compte pas les personnes qui traversent la Vende pour aller un peu plus loin, n'est ce pas sango ?


Non chez nous, on appelle a des pollueurs... Mais je suis vraiment dpit face  tant de mauvaise foi...

----------


## BornBanane

Pour te rconforter je te dirais que j'aime bien les brioches Vendennes !  ::aie::  Surtout la gche ! Hummmmmmmm !

----------


## Skyounet

Ben moi je vais en boite que quand je suis clibataire mais a m'a jamais aid  trouver quelqu'un hein. Bon je suis pas super fan des boites, la fume j'aime pas, l'alcool c'est cher, y'a juste la musique (et encore a dpend de la boite parce que certaines...).

Donc voil mais il est clair que je prfre les soires tranquilles entre potes JDR (mme si j'ai plus l'occasion d'en faire  ::cry:: ), jeux de socits. C'est trop bien.

----------


## Mamilie

> Pour te rconforter je te dirais que j'aime bien les brioches Vendennes !  Surtout la gche ! Hummmmmmmm !


Moi aussi et la trouspinette de contrebande du voisin des vacances!

----------


## haltabush

La gche, c'est de la  brioche suisse ::aie::   (il me semble)

----------


## Mamilie

> La gche, c'est de la brioche suisse (il me semble)


Ouais nan pas trop...
Gche

----------


## haltabush

Ok merci pour la prcision.
Comme a s'appelle, la brioche suisse en rond avec du sucre dessus? Je vais tacher de vous trouver une image...


edit : en fait, a s'appelle un "chinois"... L ya un truc qui m'chappe : c'est suisse ou chinois?!

----------


## Dia_FR

> [...] la fume j'aime pas, l'alcool c'est cher, y'a juste la musique (et encore a dpend de la boite parce que certaines...).


pareil

surtout que la musique est trop forte, tu peux pas parler avec tes potes
(et perso je suis surtout mtal, style que j'ai jamais entendu en boite)

(et pareil pour les JDR, sauf que j'en fait encore  ::mouarf::  )


bon pis arrtez avec la Vende ou on sort les fourches (chouans style)

----------


## Mamilie

> Ok merci pour la prcision.
> Comme a s'appelle, la brioche suisse en rond avec du sucre dessus? Je vais tacher de vous trouver une image...
> 
> 
> edit : en fait, a s'appelle un "chinois"... L ya un truc qui m'chappe : c'est suisse ou chinois?!


Ouais c'est que des noms tout a. C'est aussi suisse que les frites sont franaises et les cohons d'Inde viennent d'Inde (d'ailleurs en anglais ils viennent de Guine). Les Polonais font une brioche similaire mais en long. Les Suisses c'est plutt une tresse ou des escargots et en Alsace on fait des escargots, des tresses mais surtout un gateau rond fourr de crme patissire et de pepites de chocolat ou d'amandes concasses parce qu'on aime pas du tout les bonnes choses au petit dj' :;):

----------


## BiM

> pareil
> 
> surtout que la musique est trop forte, tu peux pas parler avec tes potes
> (et perso je suis surtout mtal, style que j'ai jamais entendu en boite)
> 
> (et pareil pour les JDR, sauf que j'en fait encore  )
> 
> 
> bon pis arrtez avec la Vende ou on sort les fourches (chouans style)


T'es mauvaise langue, je me rappelle qu'il y avait un concert de Therion  la Locomotive (appel plus couremment Loco)  Paris il y a peut tre 2 ans ou moins.

----------


## Mamilie

> T'es mauvaise langue, je me rappelle qu'il y avait un concert de Therion  la Locomotive (appel plus couremment Loco)  Paris il y a peut tre 2 ans ou moins.


Oui mais la Loco c'est une grande exception. Je suis passe en novembre je crois et les jeunes-gens-bien-sous-tous-rapports qui attendaient devant n'avaient effectivement pas l'air d'aimer la musique de bote de nuit. Faut vous faire un dessin?

----------


## BiM

Faut croire qu'ils font toujours a au mois de Novembre alors  ::P: 

Tu vas me dire, j'y tais alle une anne dbut Dcembre, et c'tait bel et bien de la musique de bote...

----------


## Dia_FR

> T'es mauvaise langue, je me rappelle qu'il y avait un concert de Therion  la Locomotive (appel plus couremment Loco)  Paris il y a peut tre 2 ans ou moins.


on est bien d'accord, j'aimerai ne pas avoir  monter sur paris une fois par an pour a  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

Sur Marseille y a des bars musicaux plutt rock  :;):

----------


## Xtof68

> Et puis re-j'aime pas les botes de nuit mais qu'est ce que *j'aime ma rgion*


On va finir par le savoir  ::lol::

----------


## sango85

> On va finir par le savoir


Je ne te le fait pas dire !!! (Ah ce chauvinisme dnu d'objectivit...)

----------


## Xtof68

@ Sango : je suis de la mme rgion qu'elle, et je suis tout aussi chauvin. Gottverklemmi !!!

----------


## LineLe

> @ Sango : je suis de la mme rgion qu'elle, et je suis tout aussi chauvin. Gottverklemmi !!!


verklemmi ? 
connaissais pas uila
mais bon, venant de la part d'un bechser...  ::roll::  

 ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> [MODE=Agence Matrimoniale]
> Nan mais Edouard, t'as mme pas besoin d'aller en bote pour te trouver des nanas toi...  
> [/MODE]
> 
> PS : 'tin, je trouve a moche de dire Edouard !! T'as pas un surnom plus sympa ? (Dsole )


Mais mais mais !!! J'avais rat ce message !!  ::lol::  
a insinue quoi que j'ai pas besoins d'aller en boite ?  :8O:   ::lol::  

Et dsols c'est mon prnom, j'avais pens faire un procs  mes parents mais finalement non, y en a pas beaucoup des Edouard alors au moins c'est original  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Mais mais mais !!! J'avais rat ce message !!  
> a insinue quoi que j'ai pas besoins d'aller en boite ?


 ::mouarf2::  

moi j'attends la traduction de BiM  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Et moi donc  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Et moi donc


en plus je me demande si elle est pas partie en congs... 

suspense suspense !

----------


## Deadpool

> moi j'attends la traduction de BiM


A mon avis, c'est qu'elle le trouve beau gosse.  ::aie::  

T'as une touche Ed', assure!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loka

Vas y Ed' on est derriere toi non arretez de penser les esprits tordu !

----------


## Erwy

> Wiki n'est pas toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux comme source. D'aprs l'odit et l'quipement, c'est pas encore gagn!


C'est surtout un problme de lecture ici.



> Le tourisme  [modifier]
> La Vende est le deuxime dpartement franais *au niveau du nombre de places d'accueil.* Mais c'est surtout le littoral atlantique qui est le plus concern par le tourisme (tourisme de type balnaire).


Donc au niveau hotel/camping.... ils sont les deuxime de france aux niveau place. Ca n'a donc rien  voir avec la deuxime place au niveau tourisme.
Exit par exmple tout ce qui est "tourisme de passage", ni rien sur les taux de replissage tout au long de l'anne  :;):

----------


## Xtof68

> C'est surtout un problme de lecture ici.
> 
> Donc au niveau hotel/camping.... ils sont les deuxime de france aux niveau place. Ca n'a donc rien  voir avec la deuxime place au niveau tourisme.
> Exit par exmple tout ce qui est "tourisme de passage", ni rien sur les taux de replissage tout au long de l'anne


on pourrait mme surenchrir en parlant des places *disponibles*. Chez moi, on n'est pas bien classs en termes de places disponibles, c'est tout le temps complet  ::yaisse2::

----------


## Mamilie

> C'est surtout un problme de lecture ici.
> 
> Donc au niveau hotel/camping.... ils sont les deuxime de france aux niveau place. Ca n'a donc rien  voir avec la deuxime place au niveau tourisme.
> Exit par exmple tout ce qui est "tourisme de passage", ni rien sur les taux de replissage tout au long de l'anne


Oui et puis les monuments n'entrent pas en jeu, ni le tourisme tranger, ni les facilits au niveau des infrastructures (l'autoroute est presque arrive, mais il faut des heures pour aller en Charentes, et pour les touristes  pied, ben y a les pieds). Bon une chose est claire, avec tous les htels et les campings, tu trouves une place  l'arrache, en plus avec les milliers de rond-point, tu as toujours le choix de tourner en rond si tu hsites sur une direction...  ::aie::

----------


## sango85

Arfff... Les bras m'en tombent....  ::(:   ::cry::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Vas y Ed' on est derriere toi non arretez de penser les esprits tordu !


Oui ben pas trop derrire quand mme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## loka

Fais gaffe  toi, y en a qui disent faire a pour sauver le monde, je me suis fais avoir... (cf un autre sujet de la taverne pour ceux qui auraient pas compris ^^)

----------


## bourvil

je viens de finir de lire votre discussion, et la verite est , que c'est vraiment n'importe quoi!! 8 pages pour rien. D'habitude le niveau est bien plus haut, vous me decevez... ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> moi j'attends la traduction de BiM


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  

Saimal, je reviens de Carcassonne en plus (et oui j'tais en congs, nananreuh !)

----------


## pcaboche

> (et oui j'tais en congs, nananreuh !)


Pour nous aussi, c'taient des vacances.

----------


## Deadpool

> Saimal, je reviens de Carcassonne en plus (et oui j'tais en congs, nananreuh !)


N'empche, j'aimerais bien savoir (oui j'ai un ct un peu commre  ::aie:: ) ce que tu entendais par l.  ::mouarf::  


Non tu ne t'en tireras pas comme a.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ahaha elle est de retour, elle va pouvoir s'expliquer sur ses insinuations douteuses  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Ouh je sens que a va devenir intressant  ::aie::  

*se cherche son th, ses madeleines, et attend son soap du matin*

Quelqu'un veut des madeleines ? je partage  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Grave j'ai trop faim en plus alors ne me parle pas de bouffe lol

----------


## LineLe

> Grave j'ai trop faim en plus alors ne me parle pas de bouffe lol


Avec des ppites de chocolat je te prie

----------


## Deadpool

> Avec des ppites de chocolat je te prie


Sadique!  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Sadique!


tu me connais  :;): 

et encore
j'aurais pu faire pire
J'ai de quoi faire un gateau au chocolat ou des choux a la maison, si je n'avais pas eu de visite hier, c'est pas des madeleines que je serais en train de manger  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> tu me connais 
> 
> et encore
> j'aurais pu faire pire
> J'ai de quoi faire un gateau au chocolat ou des choux a la maison, si je n'avais pas eu de visite hier, c'est pas des madeleines que je serais en train de manger


Tu nous invite ?  ::D:

----------


## Maxoo

> tu me connais 
> 
> et encore
> j'aurais pu faire pire
> J'ai de quoi faire un gateau au chocolat ou des choux a la maison, si je n'avais pas eu de visite hier, c'est pas des madeleines que je serais en train de manger


Mon ventre cri famine, et je crois que je vais aller manger un peu plus tt ce midi  :;): 

Edit : allez pour me plus tre le seul  souffrir :

----------


## LineLe

> Tu nous invite ?


tiens tiens tiens, mais qui voil ? ^^

Ds que j'aurai pos tous mes meubles et que ce sera moins en chantier pas de souci !

J'ai meme un couchage supplmentaire maintenant ! (Encore merci Deadpool  ::zoubi:: )

D'ailleurs je cherche monteur de meubles et jardinier  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mais vous etes fous de poster des photos comme a....raaah je vais faire un meurtre si je mange pas.

----------


## Deadpool

> Tu nous invite ?


Dis, il y a une question en suspens je crois...  ::mrgreen::  

T'essayerais pas d'esquiver par hasard?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'ai de quoi faire un gateau au chocolat ou des choux


Moi perso, ce grand beau temps m'inspire, je vais me prparer un double banana-split  ::fou::   ::fou::   ::fou::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Dis, il y a une question en suspens je crois...  
> 
> T'essayerais pas d'esquiver par hasard?


Elle est trs forte pour a  :8-):

----------


## sango85

> D'ailleurs je cherche monteur de meubles et jardinier


 Moi je suis le monteur de meubles officiel de mon entourage... (En plus d'tre le meilleur co-pilote...) Mais pour le jardin... Mon balcon ne fait dj que 20 cm x 1m20...  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Moi je suis le monteur de meubles officiel de mon entourage... *(En plus d'tre le meilleur co-pilote...)* Mais pour le jardin... Mon balcon ne fait dj que 20 cm x 1m20...


CHOUEEEEEEEEETTE !!!
En plus j'adore faire pilote !!!!!!!

avec fixation aux murs le montage de meubles hein

----------


## BiM

> Elle est trs forte pour a


 ::roll::  Qu'est ce qui se passe ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Mamilie

Bande de #@!!# ... Suis au rgime, j'ai pas le droit de manger sucr! Et maintenant  cause de vous j'ai faim! ::ouin::

----------


## Deadpool

> Qu'est ce qui se passe ?



Ca :




> [MODE=Agence Matrimoniale]
> *Nan mais Edouard, t'as mme pas besoin d'aller en bote pour te trouver des nanas toi... * [/MODE]


Nous aimerions bien des explications (surtout Ed' je pense).  ::aie::  

PS: Edouard, a te drange pas le Ed'?

----------


## BiM

Ca fait trs picerie Ed'  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bande de #@!!# ... Suis au rgime, j'ai pas le droit de manger sucr! Et maintenant  cause de vous j'ai faim!


moi, c'est le rgime inverse, j'ai 6 kg  prendre, donc je peux me lacher, ca fait un bien fou  ::roll::   :;):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Nan nan tous le monde m'appele Ed, pas de soucis  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

Ca ne rpond pas  la question tout a !!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ca ne rpond pas  la question tout a !!


Tout a fait, en plus BIM n'arrettes pas de tourner du pot  (de miel huuummmm)

----------


## LineLe

J'hsite  lui rafraichir la mmoire.....  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> J'hsite  lui rafraichir la mmoire.....


Tu l'as dj fait, mais j'ai juste fait semblant de la perdre lol.

Nan mais ho ! Y'a mon homme qui pourrait lire tout a... Enfin y'a pas de mal  regarder.

Mais fais gaffe Line, je ne faisais que te protger... Moi aussi je peux te rafrachir la mmoire  ::mrgreen::   ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu l'as dj fait, mais j'ai juste fait semblant de la perdre lol.
> 
> Nan mais ho ! Y'a mon homme qui pourrait lire tout a... Enfin y'a pas de mal  regarder.
> 
> Mais fais gaffe Line, je ne faisais que te protger... Moi aussi je peux te rafrachir la mmoire


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.........  ::aie::  
As tu des preuves de ce que tu avances ?   ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles.........  
> As tu des preuves de ce que tu avances ?


Oui !!!  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> Oui !!!


et m***
Dsole messieurs, je change de camp !!

Laissez cette chre BiM tranquille !

----------


## lakitrid

> et m***
> Dsole messieurs, je change de camp !!
> 
> Laissez cette chre BiM tranquille !


Que de courage !

Ed n'aura donc pas de rponse sur le sous entendu ...

Au fait c'tait quoi le sujet de ce post ?  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> Au fait c'tait quoi le sujet de ce post ?


Bah  la base, c'tait "L'apprentis" qui nous racontait comment il aimait la vie, et  comment il trouvait qu'il tait un looser. Bref, si tu veux comprendre, regarde seulement le premier post, aprs c'est partis dans tous les sens  ::aie::   ::mouarf::

----------


## lakitrid

ce n'tait qu'une question rhtorique vu que j'ai suivis le post depuis le dbut

Mais bon c'est remarquable le nombre de sujet diffrents abords  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Mais fais gaffe Line, je ne faisais que te protger... Moi aussi je peux te rafrachir la mmoire


Vas-y, rafraichis-lui la mmoire.  ::aie::  

Et la ntre par la mme occasion.  ::mouarf:: 




> Ed n'aura donc pas de rponse sur le sous entendu ...


Pas une rponse claire certes, mais une forte suspicion.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mais je comprends absolument rien la  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> Mais je comprends absolument rien la


Mssieur le Setois fais l'innocent  ::roll::

----------


## sango85

> Mais je comprends absolument rien la


Ma foi moi non plus... Et pourtant j'ai l'impression d'avoir tout suivi...  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Mssieur le Setois fais l'innocent


Dans l'art de renverser les situations je voudrais la cratrice de cette pratique : BiM !!! j'ai rien demand et au final j'en sais encore moins  ::lol::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je sais : c'est parce que j'ai l'accent du sud et que a facilite le rapprochement avec le sexe oppos.

----------


## BiM

> Je sais : c'est parce que j'ai l'accent du sud et que a facilite le rapprochement avec le sexe oppos.


Mon p'tit doigt me dit que y'a pas que a  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> Dans l'art de renverser les situations je voudrais la cratrice de cette pratique : BiM !!! j'ai rien demand et au final j'en sais encore moins


Pourtant c'est simple :




> Nan mais ho ! Y'a mon homme qui pourrait lire tout a... *Enfin y'a pas de mal  regarder.*


Au vu de cette phrase, je conclue une chose. BiM te trouve fort  son got mais bon, vu qu'elle a dj un homme...  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Dans ce cas elle a de droles de faon de le montrer  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> Dans ce cas elle a de droles de faon de le montrer


 ::sm::  Comment ca ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je taquine, je taquine  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

> Comment ca ?



Rien que ceci est assez rvlateur peut tre ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

qui aime bien chatie bien ?

Edit : BiM je crois que tu vas devoir lui montrer tout a d'une autre faon la prochaine fois que vous serez amens  vous revoir.

----------


## Deadpool

> Edit : BiM je crois que tu vas devoir *lui montrer tout a d'une autre faon* la prochaine fois que vous serez amens  vous revoir.


Tu penses  quoi?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Attends t'es folle LineLe, j'ai trop peur qu'elle me saute dessus maintenant  ::lol::  
Avec toutes les prdatrices sexuelles qui trainent dans les rues a devient vraiment dangereux de se promener de nos jours !!!

----------


## BiM

> qui aime bien chatie bien ?
> 
> Edit : BiM je crois que tu vas devoir lui montrer tout a d'une autre faon la prochaine fois que vous serez amens  vous revoir.


La prochaine fois je l'attache a la Tour Effeil, je met beaucoup de paille en dessous et je fais flamber le tout. Si vous voulez, on peut faire flamber d'autres personnes au passage !!!

Un mchoui gant, chouette  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Attends t'es folle LineLe, j'ai trop peur qu'elle me saute dessus maintenant  
> Avec toutes les prdatrices sexuelles qui trainent dans les rues a devient vraiment dangereux de se promener de nos jours !!!


Y en a qui paieraient pour qu'elle leur saute dessus... jamais content  ::aie::  

Et pis les prdatrices sexuelles a n'a pas l'air de vous dranger tant que a... CF Spawntux...

BiM : je te fournis les allumettes si tu veux

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Si si a me drange, je suis pas un garon facile  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> Si si a me drange, je suis pas un garon facile


Mme si c'est Line ?  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Pas d'exceptions ! Mais LineLe a l'air dja moins prdatrice que toi  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Mme si c'est Line ?


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## LineLe

> Pas d'exceptions ! Mais LineLe a l'air dja moins prdatrice que toi


BiM : gnark gnark gnark  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

::):  Je suis prdatrice mais pas mchante  :;):  Et puis quand je suis case, je le suis et je m'y sens trs bien, je n'irais pas voir ailleurs.

Donc je cde la place  Line  ::mouarf::  Hein Line ?!

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mesdemoiselles je ne suis pas un objet sexuel qu'on se passe de main en main, un peu de tenue  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Je suis prdatrice mais pas mchante  Et puis quand je suis case, je le suis et je m'y sens trs bien, je n'irais pas voir ailleurs.
> 
> Donc je cde la place  Line  Hein Line ?!


J'ai rien dit moi !
Line elle a rien demand...
Et elle est assez grande pour se manger ses rateaux toute seule  ::aie::  Alors si tu pouvais viter de m'en ramener un dans ma figure que je n'ai pas demand ce serait top  ::aie::  

Ed : qui te dit qu'on te considre comme un objet sexuel ?
et en plus c'est le genre de chose qui ne se prete pas

----------


## gege2061

> Mais LineLe a l'air dja moins prdatrice que toi


D'un point de vue sesuelle, je ne me prononcerai pas, mais avec un couteau  la main elle fait quand mme peur  :8O: 

(a c'est pour les choux  ::langue:: )

----------


## LineLe

> D'un point de vue sesuelle, je ne me prononcerai pas, mais avec un couteau  la main elle fait quand mme peur 
> 
> (a c'est pour les choux )


merci gege... vraiment merci...
On me prenait pour une violente... et maintenant pour une psychopathe...
donc on va remettre les choses  leur place : le couteau c'tait pour couper la pastque...
Ca m'apprendra  tre hospitalire...

----------


## lakitrid

> le couteau c'tait pour couper la pastque...


Et c'est comme ca que tu qualifie le cerveau de gege ? 
 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

Et tu nous a mme pas invit ???  ::cry::  

J'te fais la gueule, na !  ::langue::

----------


## LineLe

> Et tu nous a mme pas invit ???  
> 
> J'te fais la gueule, na !


OOOHHH
ben coute il me reste une demie pasteque encore
ce soir, suis pas la (mais a tu sais dj), demain non plus, mercredi non plus, jeudi a priori non plus... dimanche j'ai un truc aussi... (dure la vie de sex symbol  ::aie::  )
mais euh sinon tu peux venir (le problme c'est de venir)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Quelle star, innaprochable, toujours en vadrouille  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> OOOHHH
> ben coute il me reste une demie pasteque encore
> ce soir, suis pas la (mais a tu sais dj), demain non plus, mercredi non plus, jeudi a priori non plus... dimanche j'ai un truc aussi... (dure la vie de sex symbol  )
> mais euh sinon tu peux venir (le problme c'est de venir)


T'es pas  Paris, j'ai une voiture et le permis  :;):  J'peux venir quand ? (en plus, j'adore monter les meubles  ::P: ).

----------


## Erwy

> Ca m'apprendra  tre hospitalire...


Si j'tais vous je rigolerais pas avec une hospitalire  (surtout avec son cot vaguement teuton)  ::aie::

----------


## Deadpool

> T'es pas  Paris, j'ai une voiture et le permis ?  J'peux venir quand (en plus, j'adore monter les meubles ).


Par contre, j'espre que tu as le sens de l'orentation parce que c'est pas facile d'arriver chez elle.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Si j'tais vous je rigolerais pas avec une hospitalire  (surtout avec son cot vaguement teuton)


Mouarf, terrible  ::yaisse2::

----------


## LineLe

> Par contre, j'espre que tu as le sens de l'orentation parce que c'est pas facile d'arriver chez elle.


Avec le truc que je t'avais expliqu, peut-tre qu'elle elle trouverait  ::mouarf::  

Si t'as une tuture BiM dans ce cas y a pas de problme  :;): 
Mais par contre, j'ai pas encore sorti tous les verres de mes cartons, si tu pouvais ne pas les casser  ::aie::  

Ed : que veux-tu, tout le monde me veut  ::aie::   (comment a c'est pas crdible)

Erwy, je vois que tu es toujours aussi "agrable"  mon gard  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Avec le truc que je t'avais expliqu, peut-tre qu'elle elle trouverait


 :8O:  

Ca veut dire quoi a? Isinuerais-tu que je n'ai pas le sens de l'orientation.  ::?:  

J'ai pourtant russi  rentrer chez moi sans me perdre.  ::mouarf:: 

(bon, j'y suis all au pif pendant un moment, il est vrai)  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca veut dire quoi a? Isinuerais-tu que je n'ai pas le sens de l'orientation.  
> 
> J'ai pourtant russi  rentrer chez moi sans me perdre.


Non ok j'admets, c'est un peu la mouise pour arriver chez moi quand on connait pas le chemin...
En fait je me suis demande si pour rentrer soit tu tais pass par st Leu par mesure de prcaution, ou alors tu es tomb tout  fait par hasard sur un panneau autoroute...  ::aie::   :;): 
Plus srieusement, tu serais capable de revenir seul ?

EDIT : HA!! j'avais raison :



> (bon, j'y suis all au pif pendant un moment, il est vrai)

----------


## Deadpool

> Non ok j'admets, c'est un peu la mouise pour arriver chez moi quand on connait pas le chemin...
> En fait je me suis demande si pour rentrer soit tu tais pass par st Leu par mesure de prcaution, ou alors tu es tomb tout  fait par hasard sur un panneau autoroute...  
> Plus srieusement, tu serais capable de revenir seul ?
> 
> EDIT : HA!! j'avais raison :


En fait, y'a juste un rond point o je savais plus, du coup je suis all en face et c'tait a, j'ai tout reconnu aprs.   ::mouarf::  

Je pense tre capable de revenir seul, faudra juste que je me concentre.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> En fait, y'a juste un rond point o je savais plus, du coup je suis all en face et c'tait a, j'ai tout reconnu aprs.   
> 
> Je pense tre capable de revenir seul, faudra juste que je me concentre.


mou... pense  charger ton portable la prochaine fois...  ::?:  
je serais moins inquite

----------


## BiM

> Avec le truc que je t'avais expliqu, peut-tre qu'elle elle trouverait  
> 
> Si t'as une tuture BiM dans ce cas y a pas de problme 
> Mais par contre, j'ai pas encore sorti tous les verres de mes cartons, si tu pouvais ne pas les casser  
> 
> Ed : que veux-tu, tout le monde me veut   (comment a c'est pas crdible)
> 
> Erwy, je vois que tu es toujours aussi "agrable"  mon gard


Je connais pas trop St Leu et environs mais je devrais m'en sortir, j'ai le sens de l'orientation (eh oui messieurs).

Par contre, pour la casse... Heu je te garantis rien  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Je connais pas trop St Leu et environs mais je devrais m'en sortir, j'ai le sens de l'orientation (eh oui messieurs).
> 
> Par contre, pour la casse... Heu je te garantis rien


J'investirais dans des verres en plastique....  ::aie:: 

J'arrive pas a retrouver le petit speech que j'avais fait  Deadpool pour venir...  ::?:  
vais devoir tout me retaper  ::cry::

----------


## lakitrid

> J'investirais dans des verres en plastique.... 
> 
> J'arrive pas a retrouver le petit speech que j'avais fait  Deadpool pour venir...  
> vais devoir tout me retaper


Indique juste les coordonnes GPS ils sont assez grand pour trouver par eux mmes  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> J'arrive pas a retrouver le petit speech que j'avais fait  Deadpool pour venir...  
> vais devoir tout me retaper


MP.  :;):  

Sinon vous faites a quand?

----------


## sango85

> Sinon vous faites a quand?


Moi aussi je veux venir...  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi aussi je veux venir...


Lol, on est en train d'organiser une RID chez LineLe.  ::lol::   Qui est pour?

----------


## lakitrid

faut voir si c'est atteignable en transport :p

A moins qu'il y ait des "convois" spciaux ? 

 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

Merci pour le MP Deadpool, sauf que la boite de BiM est pleine

Euh pour la Rid chez moi... comment dire...
c'est gentil de me demander mon avis  ::aie:: 

Plus srieusement, a ne me drangerait pas mais, j'aimerais juste finir de dgager mes cartons et m'occuper de mon jardin avant... parce que l c'est encore le chantier !

Mais sinon c'est trs difficilement atteignable en transport, faut que je vous rcupre  la gare

Mais y a pas besoin forcment de RID pour me rendre visite... juste me prvenir que je fasse scher mon ligne un autre jour quoi...

----------


## Deadpool

> Merci pour le MP Deadpool, sauf que la boite de BiM est pleine
> 
> Euh pour la Rid chez moi... comment dire...
> c'est gentil de me demander mon avis 
> 
> Plus srieusement, a ne me drangerait pas mais, j'aimerais juste finir de dgager mes cartons et m'occuper de mon jardin avant... parce que l c'est encore le chantier !
> 
> Mais sinon c'est trs difficilement atteignable en transport, faut que je vous rcupre  la gare
> 
> Mais y a pas besoin forcment de RID pour me rendre visite... juste me prvenir que je fasse scher mon ligne un autre jour quoi...


Et que tu le ranges aussi.  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Et que tu le ranges aussi.


Merci de me rappeler ce moment de solitude...  ::?:

----------


## Deadpool

> Merci de me rappeler ce moment de solitude...


Rho, meuh non, c'tait pour te taquiner.  ::lol::  Voulais pas te gner.  ::oops::

----------


## LineLe

> Rho, meuh non, c'tait pour te taquiner.  Voulais pas te gner.


Bah non c'est pas grave...  ::lol:: 
j'essaie juste de me consoler en me disant que t'as mal vu  ::aie::  
t'as mal vu hein

----------


## ben_harper

> Rho, meuh non, c'tait pour te taquiner.  Voulais pas te gner.


T'inquite, elle l'a fait exprs de toute faon.

Technique longuement prouve chez les femmes...  ::mouarf::  

D'ailleurs, merci les photos sont superbes  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> T'inquite, elle l'a fait exprs de toute faon.
> 
> Technique longuement prouve chez les femmes...  
> 
> D'ailleurs, merci les photos sont superbes


Ah non, si j'avais voulu le faire exprs, j'aurais laiss des trucs plus sympa quand mme...  ::?:  
et puis gnralement c'est le genre de choses qu'il vaut mieux dcouvrir sur le modle que pos sur une commode...  ::?:  
Bref, j'y pensais, et j'ai oubli aprs... je m'en suis souvenue que quand j'ai revu au moment o je faisais le tour du propritaire...

----------


## BiM

Arrte de me spammer Line  :;):  Envoie moi un email si c'est urgent sinon ca attendra demain parce que l...

----------


## LineLe

> Arrte de me spammer Line  Envoie moi un email si c'est urgent sinon ca attendra demain parce que l...


 :8O:  
je te spamme pas... 
j'essaie juste de t'envoyer la chose avant que je ne l'efface par mgarde en faisant le mnage de printemps  ::P: 
mais non ce n'est pas urgent  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

> Ah non, si j'avais voulu le faire exprs, j'aurais laiss des trucs plus sympa quand mme...  
> et puis gnralement c'est le genre de choses qu'il vaut mieux dcouvrir sur le modle que pos sur une commode...  
> Bref, j'y pensais, et j'ai oubli aprs... je m'en suis souvenue que quand j'ai revu au moment o je faisais le tour du propritaire...


Quelle maladroite tentative de justification...  ::roll::  

C'est quand mme plus subtil les souvetements qui trainent que de l'accueillir en guepier et porte jaretelles...  ::aie::  

 ::P:   ::P:   ::P:

----------


## LineLe

> Quelle maladroite tentative de justification...  
> 
> C'est quand mme plus subtil les souvetements qui trainent que de l'accueillir en guepier et porte jaretelles...


Dis donc t'as fini de prendre tes fantasmes pour des ralits ?
Je ne saute pas sur tout ce qui bouge... merci...  ::?:  
C'tait assez gnant comme a...  ::(:

----------


## sango85

> Dis donc t'as fini de prendre tes fantasmes pour des ralits ?
> Je ne saute pas sur tout ce qui bouge... merci...  
> C'tait assez gnant comme a...


Bah aprs il y a gnant (jolis dessous trs fminin en dentelle...) et gnant (vieille culotte de grand-mre...)  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

Mais vous avez pas bientt fini t'embter LineLe  ::?: 

La pauvre  ::calin::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je vais finir par croire que ce post s'est transformer en agence matrimoniale de DVP.
C'est fous comment ce sujet drive en une journe  croire que vous vous tes donn rdv  ::):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

On va concurrence meetic  :;):

----------


## LineLe

Merci gege  ::zoubi:: 

Hum.... Comment dire... trouver sa moiti sur dveloppez, c'est quand mme un sacr gros paquet de chances de tomber sur un geek...  ::aie::  

remarque en boite t'as un sacr gros paquet de chances de tomber sur un lourd...

 :;):

----------


## lakitrid

Il va falloir demander l'ouverture d'un sous forum rencontre !  :;):

----------


## sango85

> Hum.... Comment dire... trouver sa moiti sur dveloppez, c'est quand mme un sacr gros paquet de chances de tomber sur un geek...  
> remarque en boite t'as un sacr gros paquet de chances de tomber sur un lourd...


Arrtez de dnigrer  ce point les botes...  ::evilred::   Est-ce que je scande toujours haut et fort qu'il n'y a que des geeks boutonneux  lunettes sur ce forum ??? Ds le matin comme a...  ::cry::

----------


## LineLe

> Arrtez de dnigrer  ce point les botes...   Est-ce que je scande toujours haut et fort qu'il n'y a que des geeks boutonneux  lunettes sur ce forum ??? Ds le matin comme a...


Cible atteinte ! je rpte : cible atteinte !

Qui veut le guide "Comment faire ragir Sango en 10 leons" ?  ::aie::  

 :;):

----------


## sango85

> Cible atteinte ! je rpte : cible atteinte !
> 
> Qui veut le guide "Comment faire ragir Sango en 10 leons" ?


  ::alerte::   ::evilred::   ::alerte::  

 ::furieux::  

 ::pleure::

----------


## yiannis

bonjour,

Ca faisait longtemps que je n'etais pas passe sur la taverne  :;): 




> Est-ce que je scande toujours haut et fort qu'il n'y a que des geeks boutonneux  lunettes sur ce forum ???


a la vue de ce post, boutonneux et a lunettes, je ne sais pas, mais aux hormones surdeveloppees, oui  ::aie::  
Ne me cherchez pas, je ne faisais qu'un passage
 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> 


rooooh
Aller le morveux, faudrait penser  prendre ses calmants le matin  ::mrgreen::  
 ::calin::  

 :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

Puisque c'est dfinitivement devenu un post rencontre, y'a t il un point de fait sur la situation des clients de l'agence DVP-Rencontre ?

----------


## lakitrid

il faudrait surtout ouvrir les inscription et collecter des photos et description  :;): 
(quoi on fait dj ca avec l'lction ?  ::aie::  )

----------


## julien-blaise

Si j'ai biensuivit y'a Ed (garons), Line (fille), gege (garons) et sago (garcons) qui sont actuellement en recherche. Nous pouvons donc les considrer comme inscrit  cette nouvelle agence (DVP-Rencontre).
BiM est elle aussi en recherche (bien qu'en couple) le mystre reste entier.
Y'a t-il d'autres candidats ?

(je sens venir un lynchage)

----------


## lakitrid

Attention  toi Bim  plus ou moins insist sur ca fidelit !  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Si j'ai biensuivit y'a Ed (garons), Line (fille), gege (garons) et sago (garcons) qui sont actuellement en recherche. Nous pouvons donc les considrer comme inscrit  cette nouvelle agence (DVP-Rencontre).
> BiM est elle aussi en recherche (bien qu'en couple) le mystre reste entier.
> Y'a t-il d'autres candidats ?
> 
> (je sens venir un lynchage)


Non je n'y suis pas (en recherche) !

J'organise les rencontres  :;): 

lakitrid > Je le suis ( ::zoubi::  pour mon homme s'il passe par l)

----------


## julien-blaise

Sans vouloir tre indiscret qui est l'homme de madame ? ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

Les gars, vous y aller un peu fort la qd meme, elles ne vous ont rien fais. Deplus pourquoi vous vous focalisez sur Bim et Linele, franchement je comprends pas  ::?:  

a moins que ce soit parcequ'elles ont montr certains traits de carractres (meottes, fouets...) qui vous font de l'effet ...


( mon avis, elle ne vont pas aprcier ca non plus)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Tu peux me retirer, je ne suis pas en recherche non plus, j'ai dja beaucoup  faire lol

----------


## julien-blaise

En faite ce n'est pas que je me focalise dessus, c'est seulement que ce sont les seules filles ayant rcement particip  la discussion. Et j'avous j'aime bien chari les gens.
Mais cela signifirait il que tu veux que l'on s'occupe de toi ShadowMoon ?
Maintenant que BiM s'est propos  pour organiser les rencontres, je suis sur qu'elle se fera un plaisir de t'organiser un rdv avec ce qui sera surement ton ame soeur  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

non c pas la peine, je suis un cas dsespr

----------


## julien-blaise

Mais non rassure toi y'a pas de cas dsesprer. Y'a que des gnie incompris.
 ::D: 
Si moi j'ai russi  trouv aprs une traverser du desert, pourquoi pas toi ?

----------


## LineLe

Oubliez moi aussi, je ne suis pas en recherche de moiti non plus......

A peine on commence  dc*** un peu tout de suite c'est mal interprt...  ::?:  
(que ce soit pour moi ou pour BiM)

----------


## BiM

> Oubliez moi aussi, je ne suis pas en recherche de moiti non plus......
> 
> A peine on commence  dc*** un peu tout de suite c'est mal interprt...  
> (que ce soit pour moi ou pour BiM)


 ::king::  Tu as tout  fait raison  :;):  (D'ailleurs hier on s'est bien marr (mais je plaisantais tout le long hein !!))

----------


## julien-blaise

Donc si j'ai bien compris cette agence est morte dans l'oeuf.
Dommage, moi qui esprais aider mon prochain  trouver le bonheur  ::(:

----------


## LineLe

> Tu as tout  fait raison  (D'ailleurs hier on s'est bien marr (mais je plaisantais tout le long hein !!))


Ah a c'est clair, on s'est bien marr !
(faut dire que le kir tait quand mme super bon, un peu trop, j'aurais pas du rempiler  ::aie::  )

julien-blaise : tes intentions sont louables, mais personnellement les coups arrangs et les agences matrimoniales je dteste a, a gache tout  :;): 
et qui te dit que j'ai besoin d'une agence pour trouver un mle  ::mouarf::  
(le premier qui rigole s'en prend une)

----------


## BiM

> Ah a c'est clair, on s'est bien marr !
> (faut dire que le kir tait quand mme super bon, un peu trop, j'aurais pas du rempiler  )
> 
> julien-blaise : tes intentions sont louables, mais personnellement les coups arrangs et les agences matrimoniales je dteste a, a gache tout 
> et qui te dit que j'ai besoin d'une agence pour trouver un mle  
> (le premier qui rigole s'en prend une)


 ::rire::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ah mais y en a qui ont fais la fete hier soir  ce que je vois !

----------


## LineLe

> 


VENANT DE TOI CA ME DECOIT !!!!  ::pleure:: 

je tape pas les filles de toute faon  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> VENANT DE TOI CA ME DECOIT !!!! 
> 
> je tape pas les filles de toute faon


En mme temps, a ne devrait pas t'tonner  :;): 

 ::calin::

----------


## LineLe

> En mme temps, a ne devrait pas t'tonner


non effectivement   ::lol:: 
vivement les prochaines aventures  ::aie:: 

Ed : et oui tu as encore rat quelque chose, nous ne sommes vraiment pas sortables  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Ah a c'est clair, on s'est bien marr !
> (faut dire que le kir tait quand mme super bon, un peu trop, j'aurais pas du rempiler  )
> 
> julien-blaise : tes intentions sont louables, mais personnellement les coups arrangs et les agences matrimoniales je dteste a, a gache tout 
> et qui te dit que j'ai besoin d'une agence pour trouver un *mle*  
> (le premier qui rigole s'en prend une)


Nous voici redescendu au rang de bte. Non mais un peu de respect que diable  ::D:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Et tu m'as pas invit !! Je ne te flicite pas.

----------


## LineLe

> Et tu m'as pas invit !! Je ne te flicite pas.


attends (parce que je me mfie maintenant):
 ::alerte::  *DISCLAIMER*  ::alerte::  
*Ceci n'est pas une tentative d'approche quelconque de ma part envers la personne d'Edouard Kaiser
*

Voil, a c'est fait..
La suite :

Bah c'est pas moi la fautive, mais le prochain coup on ne t'oubliera pas... Et pis y a pas besoin d'occasion particulire pour sortir, on peut se faire a quand tu veux
Mais la pire, c'tait BiM (et ses mikomtres)

----------


## BiM

> Mais la pire, c'tait BiM (et ses mikomtres)


Heu... Je veux pas dire, mais c'est pas moi qui a sorti ce mot !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Si moi j'ai russi  trouv aprs une traverser du desert, pourquoi pas toi ?


cb de temps la traverse ? (si c pas indiscret)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

La prochaine fois pensez  vous filmer alors au moins  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> La prochaine fois pensez  vous filmer alors au moins


je crois que quelqu'un avait voqu le sujet...


BiM : j'imagine bien le mec qui a pos bout a bout tous les batonnets le long des rails  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> je crois que quelqu'un avait voqu le sujet...
> 
> 
> BiM : j'imagine bien le mec qui a pos bout a bout tous les batonnets le long des rails


Ca fait combien un mikomtres d'ailleurs ? Je crois qu'on va demander  iDTDV  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Ed : et oui tu as encore rat quelque chose, *nous ne sommes vraiment pas sortables*


Je confirme, BiM et LineLe ne sont pas sortables (et tous ceux qui taient l hier le pourront aussi).  ::aie:: 

Ed', franchement, ne vient pas, tu le regretterais.   ::mrgreen::  

Je suis dj trs loin...

 ::arrow::

----------


## LineLe

> Je confirme, BiM et LineLe ne sont pas sortables (et tous ceux qui taient l hier le pourront aussi). 
> 
> Ed', franchement, ne vient pas, tu le regretterais.   
> 
> Je suis dj trs loin...


Attention a ce que tu dis, j'ai encore des comptes  rgler avec toi au sujet de ma rgion natale d'ailleurs...
Je dirais bien que si un jour tu te pointes devant ma porte je ne t'ouvrirais pas, mais encore faut il que tu arrives a retrouver le chemin...

----------


## gege2061

> Oubliez moi aussi, je ne suis pas en recherche de moiti non plus......


+1 Je ne cherche pas non plus, j'essaie de trouver  ::aie:: 




> Et tu m'as pas invit !! Je ne te flicite pas.


C'est de ma faute  ::calim2::

----------


## Deadpool

> Attention a ce que tu dis, j'ai encore des comptes  rgler avec toi au sujet de ma rgion natale d'ailleurs...
> Je dirais bien que si un jour tu te pointes devant ma porte je ne t'ouvrirais pas, mais encore faut il que tu arrives a retrouver le chemin...


 :8O:  

Moi qui suis si gentil, moi qui t'ai aid pour ton canap, moi qui t'ai aid  sortir de Paris...

 ::cry::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> C'est de ma faute


Pourquoi ?  ::lol::

----------


## LineLe

> Moi qui suis si gentil, moi qui t'ai aid pour ton canap, moi qui t'ai aid  sortir de Paris...


argh non arrte j'ai des remords maintenant  ::cry:: 

oui bon ok t'as t super gentil avec moi... mais quand mme c'est pas une raison pour critiquer mon chez moi...

Ok je t'ouvrirais la porte... Faut bien que quelqu'un finisse la bouteille de martini... Et puis j'ai des doutes sur le fait que tu arrives a retrouver ma porte

 ::calin::

----------


## julien-blaise

> cb de temps la traverse ? (si c pas indiscret)


19 long anne.
Maitenant que je l'ai trouv (ma moiti) je ne la lache plus  ::D:

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> 19 long anne.
> Maitenant que je l'ai trouv (ma moiti) je ne la lache plus


Ouch c'est plus une traverse du dsert, c'est la traverse de l'univers  :8O:

----------


## shadowmoon

> 19 long anne.


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  t'es sur qu'il n'y pas un 1 en trop ??? ( moins que tu n'es pas 22 ans)

Perso, j'ai eu un flirt vers 15 / 16 ans et depuis plus rien  ::cry::   ::cry::   ::cry::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Je sais que le lien a dja t donn mais pour ceux qui ont certains "soucis" avec le sexe fminin, il y a quelques bons conseils :

http://www.frenchtouchseduction.com/

 :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> Perso, j'ai eu un flirt vers 15 / 16 ans et depuis plus rien


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  

Moi depuis un mois et demi et a me manque dj alors 9 ans, je sais pas comment tu peux faire.

Je compatis.

----------


## LineLe

> Moi depuis un mois et demi et a me manque dj alors 9 ans, je sais pas comment tu peux faire.
> 
> Je compatis.


5 mois 
je (sur)vis
vous croyez que je suis normale ?

----------


## julien-blaise

::mouarf::  Non non j'ai pas mis de 1 en trop.
Ma seule est unique copine je l'ai rencontr  19 ans.
Et oui j'ai bien 22 ans et le premier qui me dis que je suis jeune vas entendre parler du pays.

----------


## lakitrid

> 5 mois 
> je (sur)vis
> vous croyez que je suis normale ?


Surement plus que moi (la normalit)  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Et pourtant oui julien-blaise, tu es jeune parce que sinon a voudrais dire que je ne le suis pas, et le premier qui me dis que je ne suis pas jeune va entendre parler du pays !  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Moi depuis un mois et demi et a me manque dj alors 9 ans, je sais pas comment tu peux faire.
> 
> Je compatis.


Au bout d'un moment on s'y habitue. les 2/3 premires annes, j'ai retent ma chance, mais  force de me prendre des rateaux, j'ai lach l'affaire. Mais ne vous inquitez pas, je ne suis pas un asocial terr devant son PC au fond sa sa chambre, j'ai des amis et je sors rgulirment, sauf en boite, je danse pas j'arrive pas  prendre le rythme des chansons.

----------


## gege2061

> Je sais que le lien a dja t donn mais pour ceux qui ont certains "soucis" avec le sexe fminin, il y a quelques bons conseils :
> 
> http://www.frenchtouchseduction.com/


J'crois que le problme est plus grave, c'est pas un problme d'API mais d'IA interne  ::mouarf:: 

@LineLe : cherche pas, la normalit est un concept totalement subjectif, suffit de savoir s'entourer des bonnes personnes : regarde hier on taient normales  ::mouarf::

----------


## Mamilie

> Non non j'ai pas mis de 1 en trop.
> Ma seule est unique copine je l'ai rencontr  19 ans.
> Et oui j'ai bien 22 ans et le premier qui me dis que je suis jeune vas entendre parler du pays.


Fais moi entendre... J'ai rencontr mon chri  15 ans et c'est toujours le mme...

----------


## julien-blaise

Chapeau bas Mamilie. C'est rare les couples qui commence jeune et qui tiennent. Bravo.

PS :Ed le problme n'est pas qu'on me dise que je sois jeune mais qu'on prenne a comme tant une maladie. ::?:

----------


## alexrtz

> 5 mois 
> je (sur)vis
> vous croyez que je suis normale ?


1 an, mais moi je suis pas normal, donc je peux pas te dire  ::fou::

----------


## Mamilie

> Chapeau bas Mamilie. C'est rare les couples qui commence jeune et qui tiennent. Bravo.


C'est de famille: mes parents 17 ans 3 enfants 25 ans de mariage
mon oncle 15 ans 2 enfants 15 ans de mariage
ma tante... euh 22 mais elle en paraissait 18 (son mari en avait 18) 2 enfants 14 ans de mariage
C'est pas si rare que a...

EDIT: j'ai mis du temps  rpondre mais fallait que je calcule  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Chapeau bas Mamilie. C'est rare les couples qui commence jeune et qui tiennent. Bravo.
> 
> PS :Ed le problme n'est pas qu'on me dise que je sois jeune mais qu'on prenne a comme tant une maladie.


Ah a c'est une autre histoire, on choisit pas, quand c'est la bonne, c'est la bonne...

----------


## julien-blaise

Question hautement philosophique : Est ce hriditaire ou une question d'ducation ? ::aie:: 

Ps : Ed le tout c'est de prendre conscience que c'est la bonne  :;):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Question hautement philosophique : Est ce hriditaire ou une question d'ducation ?
> 
> Ps : Ed le tout c'est de prendre conscience que c'est la bonne


Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !

----------


## lakitrid

> Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !


Je te trouve un peu trop catgorique ...

----------


## jbrasselet

> Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !


Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec a.
Cela peut prendre du temps de savoir ou ne pas savoir si c'est la bonne personne. Cela dpend des personnalits et des expriences

----------


## BiM

> Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !


Heu... franchement, nan !

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Je suis pas totalement d'accord avec a.
> Cela peut prendre du temps de savoir ou ne pas savoir si c'est la bonne personne. Cela dpend des personnalits et des expriences


C'est peut etre catgorique en effet, mais en tous cas je sais que je fonctionne comme a, au "feeling" si on peut dire, je suis peut etre pass  cot de certaines choses qui sait !

----------


## Mamilie

> Question hautement philosophique : Est ce hriditaire ou une question d'ducation ?


de la chance  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

> C'est peut etre catgorique en effet, mais en tous cas je sais que je fonctionne comme a, au "feeling" si on peut dire, je suis peut etre pass  cot de certaines choses qui sait !


Tu peux parler toi, t'as toujours pas trouver le (la) bon(ne).

----------


## Mamilie

> Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !


Dsole mais nan surtout pas  15 ans... ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Une chose est sure : quand c'est pas la bonne personne on le sait de suite !


mon exprience personnelle me dit que tu as tort...

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Tu peux parler toi, t'as toujours pas trouver le (la) bon(ne).


Non mais jusque la je ne me suis pas tromp sur mes relations, je savais ds le dbut celles qui allaient durer des annes et celles quelques jours...

----------


## Astartee

@ julien-blaise :
 ::mouarf2::  pour la "traverse du dsert"

@Edouard :
si tu le sens tout de suite, que _c'est pas la bonne_, alors c'est vraiment sr que c'est pas elle... mais bon si c'tait toujours tellement vident il n'y aurait jamais aucune sparation ni aucun divorce  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> Non mais jusque la je ne me suis pas tromp sur mes relations, je savais ds le dbut celles qui allaient durer *des annes* et celles quelques jours...


 Mais t'es tout pitit!!!  ::mouarf::

----------


## julien-blaise

Puis en mme temps les gens peuvent changer au fils du temps et celui qui tait prince charmant au dbut peu  terme devenir un "croque mitaine"(je ne connais pas d'expression pour les hommes mauvais).
Remarque c'est aussi valable du cot fminin.

----------


## Astartee

> Non mais jusque la je ne me suis pas tromp sur mes relations, je savais ds le dbut celles qui allaient durer des annes et celles quelques jours...


"celles qui allaient durer des annes" : mme remarque que Mamilie... tu comptes aussi les amoureuses de maternelle ?  :;): 

"celles quelques jours" : et dans ces cas l, tu t'engages aussi ? c'est donc que ce sont juste ces "quelques jours" qui t'intressent, donc c'est _la bonne_ pour ce que tu veux vivre avec elle...

----------


## julien-blaise

> @ julien-blaise :
>  pour la "traverse du dsert"
> 
> @Edouard :
> si tu le sens tout de suite, que _c'est pas la bonne_, alors c'est vraiment sr que c'est pas elle... mais bon si c'tait toujours tellement vident il n'y aurait jamais aucune sparation ni aucun divorce


Qu'est ce qui te fait marrer au juste l'expression ou la situation ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> "celles qui allaient durer des annes" : mme remarque que Mamilie... tu comptes aussi les amoureuses de maternelle ? 
> 
> "celles quelques jours" : et dans ces cas l, tu t'engages aussi ? c'est donc que ce sont juste ces "quelques jours" qui t'intressent, donc c'est _la bonne_ pour ce que tu veux vivre avec elle...


J'ai eu deux relations de deux ans c'est 4 dernires annes, je savais que a durerai, y a pas d'amoureuses de maternelle  ::):  Maintenant pour toutes les autres filles, je savais aussi que a n'irait pas bien plus loin qu'un soir parfois.

----------


## Astartee

L'expression... Tu aurais 40 ans et une vingtaine de _relations_ avortes  ton actif, je comprendrais, mais l.....

Pour la situation, euh, je suis dans le mme cas ou presque... enfin je crois l'avoir dj racont, sans doute mme dans ce mme thread  ::P:  Et je ne me considre pas comme "anormale" (ce sont plutt les ptits d'jeuns de 15 ans qui racontent comment ils ont t rouler des pelles  des inconnues qui me font marrer)

----------


## Astartee

> J'ai eu deux relations de deux ans


OK, les pluriels sont atteints de justesse alors. (en fait pour moi, "durer des annes" a m'voque quelque chose d'un poil plus long... oui je chipote)

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Deux ans je considre que c'est un minimum srieux quand mme  ::lol::  enfin bon chacun son rensenti c'est certains.

----------


## LineLe

> OK, les pluriels sont atteints de justesse alors. (en fait pour moi, "durer des annes" a m'voque quelque chose d'un poil plus long... oui je chipote)


quelquefois le cot srieux dpend plus de l'intensit que du temps

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> quelquefois le cot srieux dpend plus de l'intensit que du temps


Aussi oui, bien vu LineLe.

----------


## julien-blaise

@Astartee
J'avoue moi aussi les histoires des ados m'amuse, mais je sais qu'a l'poque je prenait a trs au srieux et si quelqu'un s'tait ouvertement moquer de mes lamentable histoires de coeurs, je coirs que j'en aurais t fortement bless. Donc j'vite d'en rire.
Cela dit a n'empeche que qu'en tu ai ados et que tu ne fais que te prendre des rateaux (et non je ne suis pas jardinier), c'est tout de mme inquitant.

----------


## Skyounet

> quelquefois le cot srieux dpend plus de l'intensit que du temps


Oh que c'est joliment dit. Et je ne puis que plussoyer, bien que je pense aussi que le temps joue.

----------


## Mamilie

Et ben nous on aurait pas fait grand chose en 2 ans... Mais dit a fait un bail!!! Bon je compte que 10 ans parce que a me vieillit moins...

----------


## LineLe

> Cela dit a n'empeche que qu'en tu ai ados et que tu ne fais que te prendre des rateaux (et non je ne suis pas jardinier), c'est tout de mme inquitant.


quand t'es adulte c'est tout aussi inquitant tu sais  ::aie:: 

Bien sr que le temps joue, mais ce n'est pas le seul paramtre  prendre en compte a mon gout

----------


## BiM

Je propose un dbat (en rel) sur "A partir de quels critres peut-on dire qu'une relation est srieuse ?"

----------


## julien-blaise

Je me demande mme si ce n'est pas encore plus inquitant Line  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Je me demande mme si ce n'est pas encore plus inquitant Line


dans ce cas faut srieusement que je m'inquite

----------


## Mamilie

En tous cas a fait plus mal  l'amour propre je prsume.
Aprs on peut toujours jouer sur quand est-ce qu'on devient vraiment un adulte...

----------


## Astartee

> Je propose un dbat (en rel) sur "A partir de quels critres peut-on dire qu'une relation est srieuse ?"


Je ne pense pas que ce soit tant la _relation_ qui est "srieuse" que les personnes impliques qui sont "srieuses"  propos de cette relation... Et donc c'est  chacun de savoir s'il se sent _srieux_  :;): 

Maintenant arrtez de me taper dessus avec des histoires de comparaison longueur/intensit, j'ai jamais dit que deux ans c'tait pas srieux  ::aie::  d'ailleurs pour que a dure ce temps il faut bien que les personnes impliques y aient cru, faire semblant pendant deux ans c'est un peu long !
J'ai juste fait une remarque mesquine sur la grande exprience que peut avoir Edouard des relations (au pluriel) qui ont dur des annes (au pluriel) au vu de son ge ; vous avez tout  fait le droit de me traiter d'ergoteuse, tous ceux qui me connaissent vous donneront raison.
Et j'en profite pour prciser tout de suite, juste comme a au cas o, que je n'ai JAMAIS prtendu avoir une plus grande exprience - a serait bien dbile de ma part, tiens.

Pour les histoires d'ado :
Moi d'abord j'ai jamais t ado, ch'uis une extraterrestre  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> En tous cas a fait plus mal  l'amour propre je prsume.
> Aprs on peut toujours jouer sur quand est-ce qu'on devient vraiment un adulte...


je crois qu'au bout d'un moment t'apprends  absorber le choc... Mais c'est vrai que a fiche un coup au moral...
mais bon, c'est sr que a ne fait jamais plaisir que a a l'air injuste, mais c'est la vie...
Ton amour propre en prend un coup aussi, sans parler de la confiance en soi... Mais je pense qu'au bout d'un moment tu sais ce que tu vaux, ce que tu es et ce que tu n'es pas et tu te fais une raison... Sans compter que se prparer  l'chec rend la chose moins violente aussi...
enfin bref... ca part dans tous les sens ce que je raconte...
seul remde : se changer les ides  :;): 

moi je me demande dj si tout le monde passe par la case "adulte"

----------


## julien-blaise

> J
> J'ai juste fait une remarque mesquine sur la grande exprience que peut avoir Edouard des relations (au pluriel) qui ont dur des annes (au pluriel) *au vu de son ge* ; vous avez tout  fait le droit de me traiter d'ergoteuse, tous ceux qui me connaissent vous donneront raison.
> Et j'en profite pour prciser tout de suite, juste comme a au cas o, que je n'ai JAMAIS prtendu avoir une plus grande exprience - a serait bien dbile de ma part, tiens.


J'adore  ::rire::  dire qu'elle a le mme ge   ::rire::

----------


## Astartee

Relis bien la citation... Je l'ai dj faite cette remarque l...  ::P:

----------


## julien-blaise

Moi aussi je suis pointilleux et j'ai bien lu tu as fait la remarque sur l'exprience pas sur l'age  ::rire::

----------


## Poussy-Puce

::mouarf2::  

Le sujet est maintenant Rsolu! J'crois qu'il doit y avoir quelqu'un qui trouvait que a drivait un peu trop!!!

----------


## lakitrid

> Le sujet est maintenant Rsolu! J'crois qu'il doit y avoir quelqu'un qui trouvait que a drivait un peu trop!!!


Ce n'tait qu'une constatation rien d'autre ! on ne drive jamais trop dans la taverne  ::aie::

----------


## SnakemaN

> ....
> Maintenant arrtez de me taper dessus avec des histoires de comparaison longueur/intensit...


Qu'est-ce que tu entendais par la ?
Prcise ta pense, va au fond des choses, ne les laisse pas partir en sucette comme a, a pourrais tre mal interprt  ::roll::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je pense qu'elle a t trs clair sur le sujet SnakemaN, c'est surement toi qui n'tait pas bien rveiller ce matin en lisant ses propos  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Bon je relance le sujet avec des looseries qui me sont arrives.

Hier, j'tait monter sur les toit d'un petit batiment (genre algeco) avec des copains, en fait il y avait de l'herbe tout au tour et pour partir, il fallait sauter et faire une roullade. Bon donc on saute et on fait la roullade, et moi j'ai saut la ou il fallait. c'est  dire sur une merde cannine. heuresement c'tais sur mo, froque et pas sur la tte ou sur le t-shirt (la classe en ville) du coup je suis rentr me changer.

----------


## BiM

> Bon je relance le sujet avec des looseries qui me sont arrives.
> 
> Hier, j'tait monter sur les toit d'un petit batiment (genre algeco) avec des copains, en fait il y avait de l'herbe tout au tour et pour partir, il fallait sauter et faire une roullade. Bon donc on saute et on fait la roullade, et moi j'ai saut la ou il fallait. c'est  dire sur une merde cannine. heuresement c'tais sur mo, froque et pas sur la tte ou sur le t-shirt (la classe en ville) du coup je suis rentr me changer.


J'ai envi de dire...













































*LOOSER !!*

 ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Ca me fait penser  une histoire super marrante.

Il pleuvait  torrent et j'tais avec ma copine de l'poque. Bref je lui dis reste dans la gare je vais chercher la voiture au lieu que tu te mouilles (super sympa hein  :8-): ).

Bon je commence  partir et l arriv vers ma voiture mon tlphone sonne, c'est elle pour me dire que j'ai oubli les cls de la voiture dans son sac et qu'elle a fait un bout de chemin (abrit) pour me les donner. Je fais demi-tour et l elle me raconte qu'avant que j'arrive 2 weshs taient passs pis  leur grande habitude "Bonjour mademoiselle", pis elle elle avait pas rpondu. 

Et l c'est pas qu'en partant l'un 2 deux mecs glisse sur une norme merde bien coulante et liquide (ces 2 glands marchaient l o c'tait pas couvert).
Il s'tait relev il en avait partout sur le pantalon il essayait de s'essuyer sur un poteau.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Je m'en suis voulu d'avoir rat ce grand moment.

Mais  ::mouarf2::  quand mme.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mouarf, dans l'open space ils ont pas tous compris pourquoi j'tais mort de rire je crois bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Mouarf, dans l'open space ils ont pas tous compris pourquoi j'tais mort de rire je crois bien


 moi je dois faire gaffe .. pour le moment je me retiens mais y a des fois ou j'ai le smile comme ca  ::mrgreen::  

... y en a qui vont finir par comprendre

----------


## LineLe

> moi je dois faire gaffe .. pour le moment je me retiens mais y a des fois ou j'ai le smile comme ca  
> 
> ... y en a qui vont finir par comprendre


bouffe un stylo
ou un surligneur si c'est trop  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

lol jvois bien le truc ouais le mega smile avec le surligneur entre les dents .
la c'est sur je me fais interner.

----------


## LineLe

> lol jvois bien le truc ouais le mega smile avec le surligneur entre les dents .
> la c'est sur je me fais interner.


ouaaaaaaaaaaah il a pas la teschnique
tssss

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Moi je me gene pas pour clater de rire, de toute faon y a que des jeunes.

----------


## LineLe

> Moi je me gene pas pour clater de rire, de toute faon y a que des jeunes.


Ben disons que si mon chef me voit me fendre la poire alors que je suis en train de traiter des cas de succession a le fait un peu moyen quand mme ^^

Sur ce je rentre  ma maison en esprant arriver avant BiM  ::roll::  
A peluche

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> ouaaaaaaaaaaah il a pas la teschnique
> tssss


jvais m'entrainer tiens ! tu vas voir si j ai pas la technique !

----------


## Deadpool

> Sur ce je rentre  ma maison *en esprant arriver avant BiM*  
> A peluche


Vous allez faire des...              hum...    ...choses avec BiM?  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Vous allez faire des...              hum...    ...choses avec BiM?


gasp faut attendre demain pour la reponse  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Et voila, encore une soire ou on est pas invit  ::lol::

----------


## Muesko

> Vous allez faire des... hum... ...choses avec BiM?


Ben une bonne lan part pourquoi ? 




Non ?...bon..

----------


## julien-blaise

On sait tous qu'elle sont geekette mais je ne pense pas que se soit l'objet de leur soire entre fille.  ::D: 
Peut-tre qu'elles font le point sur les mecs du forum pour savoir lequel est le plus boulet
 ::traine::

----------


## LineLe

Vous nous avez dcouvertes : nous avons effectivement fait des choses ensembles...

On est extnues... on vient de reprendre des forces avant de s'y remettre (BiM a mme d enlever sa ceinture)
L j'ai mis une tenue super sexy (joli bustier avec dentelle transparente) on va approfondir notre connaissance de mon lit (et peut tre au passage profiter du canap)
En ce moment mme elle est allonge sur mon fauteuil et m'observe impatiemment en attendant la suite des vnements...
Ah Edouard si seulement t'tais l pour nous aider...

Bon aller on s'y remet, la nuit est courte...

Amoureusement,
Line et BiM

PS : de toute faon on remet a demain, donc Ed si tu veux il y a sance de rattrapage  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Vous nous avez dcouvertes : nous avons effectivement fait des choses ensembles...


HAHA, je le savais.  ::lol::   ::aie:: 




> On est extnues... on vient de reprendre des forces avant de s'y remettre (BiM a mme d enlever sa ceinture)


Chinois? Pastque?





> L j'ai mis une tenue super sexy *(joli bustier avec dentelle transparente)* on va approfondir notre connaissance de mon lit (et peut tre au passage profiter du canap)


 :8O:  

Quoi? Vous avez fait tes photos pour l'lection? Mais c'est avec MOI que tu devais les faire.  ::cry::  

Vais rectifier ma signature alors...  ::triste:: 




> En ce moment mme elle est allonge sur mon fauteuil et m'observe impatiemment en attendant la suite des vnements...


Le fameux fauteuil, alors BiM il est confortable?  ::lol:: 




> *Ah Edouard si seulement t'tais l pour nous aider...*
> 
> Bon aller on s'y remet, la nuit est courte...
> 
> *Amoureusement,*
> Line et BiM
> 
> PS : de toute faon on remet a demain, donc *Ed si tu veux il y a sance de rattrapage*


Oulala, prparer les seaux d'eau, on va pu le tenir le Ed'  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

Ah non c'est toi mon photographe !!!
Elle a juste profit du bustier, de toute faon, me manque le bas de la tenue

----------


## Deadpool

Donc tu ne portais QUE le bustier.  ::lol::  

L'est chanceuse BiM.  ::aie:: 

Bon, j'remets ma signature...

----------


## LineLe

> Bon, j'remets ma signature...


 ::zoubi::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Doux Jesus, j'ai une invitation personelle pour aller chez LineLe. (jouer aux checs n'est ce pas ? ou aux dames ? les deux me vont bien).

----------


## Mamilie

> Doux Jesus, j'ai une invitation personelle pour aller chez LineLe. (jouer aux checs n'est ce pas ? ou aux dames ? les deux me vont bien).


Euh chez nous quand on dit qu'on a jou aux checs ou aux cartes, a veut pas tout  fait dire la mme chose...  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Doux Jesus, j'ai une invitation personelle pour aller chez LineLe. (jouer aux checs n'est ce pas ? ou aux dames ? les deux me vont bien).


Mais non au scrabble on est 3 !!

En tout cas, je suis puise de ma nuit et en plus on remet a ce soir, que du bonheur !  ::king::

----------


## Mamilie

Moi aussi puise, j'ai pas dormi...

----------


## loka

J'adore ton chat !

je veux le mme  ::D: 

ouais j'adore les chats, a se voit tant que a ?

----------


## Mamilie

C'est rciproque... Mon chat adore les hamsters!


(mais celui l c'est pas le mien, c'est celui que je veux)

----------


## Maxoo

> (mais celui l c'est pas le mien, c'est celui que je veux)


 ::koi::  explications ?

----------


## Mamilie

> explications ?


 C'est un maine coon. Ma doudou c'est une vritable minette de goutire. Et elle en est fire!

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est un maine coon. Ma doudou c'est une vritable minette de goutire. Et elle en est fire!


Et donc celui sur la photo qui dort, c'est un maine coon, mais il est a qui ?
Et toi tu dis que tu veux ce chat, mais alors tu n'aimes pas ta minette ??

----------


## Mamilie

Meuh si mais elle a jamais eu de bbs et la semaine dernire elle a fait un kidnapping. Ca devient grave! Alors comme maintenant j'ai un jardin et j'habite  ct de ma mamie qui adore les chats et que et que...



 ::oops::  Ben a me fait une excuse pour en adopter un de plus...

Et puis on se sent seules depuis que Tao il est mouru... ::cry::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Mais non au scrabble on est 3 !!
> 
> En tout cas, je suis puise de ma nuit et en plus on remet a ce soir, que du bonheur !


Rah ben oui  3 a va etre dur, donc le Scrabble c'est une bonne ide lol

----------


## LineLe

> Rah ben oui  3 a va etre dur, donc le Scrabble c'est une bonne ide lol


j'espre que t'es muscl et endurant

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Muscl bah comme t'as pus le voir on peut pas dire que je sois le sosie de Shwarzy mais endurant a dpends pour quoi  ::lol::

----------


## BiM

> Muscl bah comme t'as pus le voir on peut pas dire que je sois le sosie de Shwarzy mais endurant a dpends pour quoi


Bon ben ca devrait aller  ::mrgreen:: 

Alors tu viens ce soir ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ah mais c'est srieux en plus ? Non mais vous dconnez la les filles, me prvenir la veille  18h pour le lendemain ! J'avais dja organis mon Jeudi soir (qui est souvent rserv  boire des bires dans un bar trs sympas (2  la pinte)) ! Mais si vous, vous voulez passer, vous pouvez  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Ah mais c'est srieux en plus ? Non mais vous dconnez la les filles, me prvenir la veille  18h pour le lendemain ! J'avais dja organis mon Jeudi soir (qui est souvent rserv  boire des bires dans un bar trs sympas (2  la pinte)) ! Mais si vous, vous voulez passer, vous pouvez


Si on a fini avant minuit, on sera dj contentes lol  ::):

----------


## LineLe

> Ah mais c'est srieux en plus ? Non mais vous dconnez la les filles, me prvenir la veille  18h pour le lendemain ! J'avais dja organis mon Jeudi soir (qui est souvent rserv  boire des bires dans un bar trs sympas (2  la pinte)) ! Mais si vous, vous voulez passer, vous pouvez


Tsssss comme toujours
Il pleure parce qu'on l'invite pas et aprs il vient pas  ::aie:: 

Tu te rends compte que tu vas laisser deux charmantes demoiselles qui seront dans un tat...... indescriptible ?
POUR DE LA BIERE A 2 EN PLUS !  ::furieux::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Si j'tais le seul impliqu dans les prvisions de ce soir y aurait pas de problmes mais ce n'est pas le cas  ::mrgreen::  , elle le sait pourtant LineLe : prvenir  l'avance !

----------


## gege2061

> POUR DE LA BIERE A 2 EN PLUS !


Il a bien raison, avec les bires on est sr pas pas tre du  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> Il a bien raison, avec les bires on est sr pas pas tre du


Comment il insinue qu'on vous a du !!!

----------


## lakitrid

> Tu te rends compte que tu vas laisser deux charmantes demoiselles qui seront dans un tat...... indescriptible ?
> POUR DE LA BIERE A 2 EN PLUS !


Une proposition qui ne se refuse pas  :;):

----------


## f-k-z

> Il a bien raison, avec les bires on est sr pas pas tre du


Surtout qu'a 2 on ne peut tre que agrablement surpris  ::):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

T'as pas encore eu le temps de me dcevoir moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## BiM

> T'as pas encore eu le temps de me dcevoir moi


T'es pas interdit de RID  ::mouarf::  J'dis a parce que t'es pas venu...

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Ouais je sais, j'avais un amis de passage et j'ai fais le guide touristique pour lui mais la prochaine je me dmerderai :p

----------


## LineLe

gege : t'es mort
f-k-z : t'en es pas loin

Ed : cherche pas d'excuse !

Tant pis BiM, on va encore se retrouver toutes les deux toutes seules, mais heureusement, deux filles entre elles ca sait se dbrouiller quand les hommes se dfilent....

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Genre limite elle essaye de nous faire culpabiliser, moi a marche jamais a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> Genre limite elle essaye de nous faire culpabiliser, moi a marche jamais a


t'as raison
je menace alors
je sors le dossier ?

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> t'as raison
> je menace alors
> je sors le dossier ?


Mmmm c'est vrai que j'ai un mini dossier si je me rappelle bien  ::lol::

----------


## gege2061

> gege : t'es mort


Pour a faudrait encore que tu arrive  m'approcher, sachant que :
Tu ne sais pas o j'habiteTu ne veux pas m'inviter chez toi

Cours toujours, a fait de belles cuisses  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Pour a faudrait encore que tu arrive  m'approcher, sachant que :
> Tu ne sais pas o j'habiteTu ne veux pas m'inviter chez toi
> 
> Cours toujours, a fait de belles cuisses


Qu'est ce que tu insinues sur mes cuisses  ::furieux:: 

1. ne me sous estime pas, je sais par o tu passes, un accident de la route est si vite arriv
2. tu peux venir quand tu veux, mais tu prviens, et SURTOUT tu n'appliques aucune des teschniques pourries de Deadpool (ou je t'assomme avec la bouteille de ricard)

----------


## gege2061

> Qu'est ce que tu insinues sur mes cuisses


Euh rien  ::ange:: 




> 1. ne me sous estime pas, je sais par o tu passes, un accident de la route est si vite arriv


Tu crois savoir, nuance  ::mouarf:: 




> 2. tu peux venir quand tu veux, mais tu prviens, et SURTOUT tu n'appliques aucune des teschniques pourries de Deadpool (ou je t'assomme avec la bouteille de ricard)


J'suis pas du genre  m'inviter, par contre il faut me laisser le temps de trouver d'autres techniques que celles de Deadpool  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Euh rien


Froussard



> Tu crois savoir, nuance


T'inquites pas, je trouve toujours ce que je cherche, mais on sait jamais quand



> J'suis pas du genre  m'inviter, par contre il faut me laisser le temps de trouver d'autres techniques que celles de Deadpool


dj faut que tu retrouves le chemin pour venir...
Et oublie les teschniques  ::cry::

----------


## f-k-z

> f-k-z : t'en es pas loin


Tu veux me tuer moi aussi?

----------


## Deadpool

Quoi qu'est ce qu'elles ont mes techniques, elles sont trs bien .  ::aie:: 

Si vous tes sages, j'en mettrais d'autres. 

Vous tes contents hein?  ::lol:: 

PS: Je reprcise que ce ne sont pas mes techniques, je n'en suis pas auteur.

----------


## gege2061

> Et oublie les teschniques


Voil aprs on se plaint qu'il n'y a plus de bonne affaire mais quand y en a une qui se prsente vous tes mme pas capable de la voir !

 ::dehors::

----------


## flo_flo

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/ap/20070808...1be00ca_1.html




> Puis ils ont rpandu de l'alcool  brler sur ses cheveux et l'ont enflamm avec un briquet


C'est qui dj la spcialiste du lance-flammes ici  ::aie::  ?

----------


## LineLe

> Quoi qu'est ce qu'elles ont mes techniques, elles sont trs bien .


euh... ou... non, rien... continue comme a tu es sur la bonne voie  ::aie:: 


gege : me pousse pas  tre dsagrable...
Oh ben tiens si : "l'eau des ptes" ? tu parles d'une affaire ! Mme moi je fais mieux la cuisine

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/ap/20070808...1be00ca_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> C'est qui dj la spcialiste du lance-flammes ici  ?


Arf, affreux comme nouvelle :/

----------


## BiM

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/ap/20070808...1be00ca_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> C'est qui dj la spcialiste du lance-flammes ici  ?


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:   :8O:

----------


## gege2061

> gege : me pousse pas  tre dsagrable...
> Oh ben tiens si : "l'eau des ptes" ? tu parles d'une affaire ! Mme moi je fais mieux la cuisine


Ah ouais quand mme j'en ai pour deux mois de dprime aprs avoir lu a  :8O: 

J'suis dsol si j'ai du mal avec ptes, j'prfre la grande cuisine  ::langue::

----------


## LineLe

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/ap/20070808...1be00ca_1.html
> 
> 
> 
> C'est qui dj la spcialiste du lance-flammes ici  ?


Arrte : je viens de lire cette news, et franchement a me dsole et me dsespre compltement... et j'enrage de lire de plus en plus souvent des choses pareilles.
Et personnellement c'est pas trop le genre de "plaisanteries" qui m'amusent ou m'arrachent un sourire...
son propre frre..... ::cry::

----------


## flo_flo

Oui y'a pas photo, malheureusement ca va faire les gros titres...  ::(:

----------


## julien-blaise

Elle paraisse sympathique vos soires les filles. 
Srieux Ed je vois pas comment tu peux refuser de telle proposition  ::mrgreen:: 
T'as deux jolies jeunes femmes qui t'invite pour une soire inoubliable et t'es foutu de refuser, t'es dingue y'a pas d'autre rponse  ton refus  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> Oui y'a pas photo, malheureusement ca va faire les gros titres...


Yop,
ca a deja fais les gros titres ou tout du moins le 20h d'hier soir

----------


## alexrtz

> http://fr.news.yahoo.com/ap/20070808...1be00ca_1.html


Dsesprant...  ::triste::

----------


## flo_flo

> Yop,
> ca a deja fais les gros titres ou tout du moins le 20h d'hier soir


Tu me l'apprends, je ne suis pas en France et n'ai pas regard le JT d'hier soir sur le net  :;):  

Dans les news plus marrantes, y'a la rubrique Insolite de yahoo.fr, aujourd'hui on apprend qu'un Canadien a mang sa chaussette pour chapper  un alcootest  ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Elle paraisse sympathique vos soires les filles. 
> Srieux Ed je vois pas comment tu peux refuser de telle proposition 
> T'as deux jolies jeunes femmes qui t'invite pour une soire inoubliable et t'es foutu de refuser, t'es dingue y'a pas d'autre rponse  ton refus


faut savoir se faire dsirer  ::mouarf::

----------


## julien-blaise

Mfie toi le mieux est l'ennemi du bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> faut savoir se faire dsirer

----------


## julien-blaise

Tu le cite pourquoi au juste Line ? Parce que tu le vnre donc tu le prends pour modle ? ::aie::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> 


Mais laisse moi rver !!

----------


## LineLe

> Tu le cite pourquoi au juste Line ? Parce que tu le vnre donc tu le prends pour modle ?

----------


## LineLe

> Mais laisse moi rver !!


ah bon parce que tu reves que je te dsire ?

----------


## julien-blaise

Aurait il tord de fantasmer sur ta silhouette de desse ?

----------


## LineLe

> Aurait il tord de fantasmer sur ta silhouette de desse ?


Mais arrtez!!! je vais mourir de rire !!!!

----------


## julien-blaise

Quoi tu n'as pas une silhouette de desse ? Malheureusement je n'ai pas accs  tes photo donc je ne peux pas juger mais je n'en doute pas.

----------


## LineLe

> Quoi tu n'as pas une silhouette de desse ? Malheureusement je n'ai pas accs  tes photo donc je ne peux pas juger mais je n'en doute pas.


T'as qu' demander  Edouard ^^

"O comment foutre quelqu'un dans la mouise"... on va voir s'il a retenu les cours sur "comment s'en sortir face aux questions piges"

----------


## shadowmoon

Linele, vu ton caratre, je te verrais bien en Bastet

----------


## julien-blaise

Alors Ed ton opinion sur la silhouette de Line ? T'es un chanceux tu la vue de visu, moi j'ai pas eu cette chance.

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

LineLe est trs bien mais je vous invite  venir  une RID pour vous faire votre propre opinion (je sens qu'on va etre nombreux  la prochaine  ::lol::  )

----------


## BiM

Et la mienne aussi ?  ::mrgreen:: 

Et aussi nous comparer ?

(Comment sera sa raction ?)

----------


## shadowmoon

Si quelqu'un peut, j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse une comparaison Lin, Bim, Trin

----------


## gege2061

> Si quelqu'un peut, j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse une comparaison Lin, Bim, Trin

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Nan mais Trin c'est pas pareil, avec plus de 200 au test de puret c'est la femme de ma vie.

----------


## Bebel

> Si quelqu'un peut, j'aimerais bien qu'il fasse une comparaison Lin, Bim, Trin


Tu es prt a fournir une arme, un bunker et des vivres pour 100 ans au pauvre fou qui tentera de comparer? 

[Mode oulacommentjefaislebeau]
Et puis on compare pas des filles
[/oulacommentjefaislebeau]

----------


## LineLe

> LineLe est trs bien mais je vous invite  venir  une RID pour vous faire votre propre opinion (je sens qu'on va etre nombreux  la prochaine  )


Et hop comment s'en tirer avec le moins de dgats collatraux possibles  ::aie::  limite on y croirait  ::mouarf::  

ou viendez aux rid, d'ailleurs cf signature !

----------


## BiM

> Nan mais Trin c'est pas pareil, avec plus de 200 au test de puret c'est la femme de ma vie.


Comment il esquive !!! Et moi alors ?  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> 


Bim propose une comparaison entre elle et Linele, j'ai juste rajout Fleur-Anne

----------


## shadowmoon

> Et moi


"j'y pense et puis j'oublie, c'est la vie, c'est la vie ..."

----------


## BiM

> "j'y pense et puis j'oublie, c'est la vie, c'est la vie ..."


"3 millions de chinois, et moi ? et moi ? et moi ?"

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Comment il esquive !!! Et moi alors ?


Ah mais genre arreter de me demandez mon avis je suis tout gn  ::oops::  , et en plus quand je dis quelque chose (cf LineLe), on n'y croit pas alors que je suis pas un menteur !

----------


## shadowmoon

> "3 millions de chinois, et moi ? et moi ? et moi ?"


tu me dcois la, Bimn tu ne connais plus tes classiques ? (ou c volontaire ?)
http://www.paroles.net/chansons/14658.htm

----------


## gege2061

> Bim propose une comparaison entre elle et Linele, j'ai juste rajout Fleur-Anne


Ah si c'est les dames qui le demandent : elles sont pareils ! La ressemblance avec des gremlins est assez marquante, au premier abord elles semblent toutes mimi et ds quelle ingurgite un peu d'alcool a deviens n'importe quoi  ::mouarf:: 

PS : si tu parlais du physique, elles ont juste un peu moins de poils  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> Ah mais genre arreter de me demandez mon avis je suis tout gn  , et en plus quand je dis quelque chose (cf LineLe), on n'y croit pas alors que je suis pas un menteur !


T'as encore esquiv !!

Et puis moi j'y crois, elle est belle ma Line  :;):

----------


## BiM

> tu me dcois la, Bimn tu ne connais plus tes classiques ? (ou c volontaire ?)
> http://www.paroles.net/chansons/14658.htm


Depuis que j'habite presque plus avec mes parents, je les oublie. Je me disais que ca faisait peut 3 millions aussi  ::):

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

J'esquive pas parce que tu n'as pas besoins de mon avis tu sais aussi que tu es trs bien et puis messieurs le coeur de BiM est pris ne l'oublions pas.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## julien-blaise

> J'esquive pas parce que tu n'as pas besoins de mon avis tu sais aussi que tu es trs bien et puis messieurs le coeur de BiM est pris ne l'oublions pas.


Depuis quand c'est un obstacle ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Et puis moi j'y crois, elle est belle ma Line


 :8O:  

Ouuuuuuuuuh 
attends un peu ce soir !  ::aie:: 

Parce que t'tais srieux Ed ?

gege : ton esprance de vie s'amenuise  vue d'oeil...

----------


## BiM

> J'esquive pas parce que tu n'as pas besoins de mon avis tu sais aussi que tu es trs bien et puis messieurs le coeur de BiM est pris ne l'oublions pas.


C'est pas faux. Il est bel et bien pris, et je ne sais pour combien de temps  :;): 

Mais une femme prise ou pas, a toujours besoin d'tre rassure ! Et oui, c'est la leon du jour sur les femmes (quoique nan y'avait dj l'histoire des soutiens-gorges sur l'autre sujet).

J'apprcie les compliments, comme tout le monde, je crois...

Il est mimi quand il rougit le Ed', holalala, presque on irait lui prparer la popote !

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis quand c'est un obstacle ?


L'obstacle peut etre que son cher et tendre a la carrure d'un rudbyman pro.

----------


## BiM

> Depuis quand c'est un obstacle ?


Toi aussi, ton esprance de vie descend  vitesse grand V !




> Ouuuuuuuuuh 
> attends un peu ce soir !


Hmhm, j'attend avec impatience cette soire...




> L'obstacle peut etre que son cher et tendre a la carrure d'un rudbyman pro.


J'prfre pas voir deux occitans se battre  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

> L'obstacle peut etre que son cher et tendre a la carrure d'un rudbyman pro.


Depuis quand la carrure est une force ?

----------


## f-k-z

> Et hop comment s'en tirer avec le moins de dgats collatraux possibles  limite on y croirait  
> 
> ou viendez aux rid, d'ailleurs cf signature !


J'y penserais un jour LineLe, mais je sais pas pkoio mais va falloir me motiver svre, car pas envie de dranger alors que je connais personne

----------


## shadowmoon

> Depuis quand la carrure est une force ?


 ::mouarf::  Comment tu chipotes sur les mots, t'est pire qu'une fille, et c'est pas peur dire  ::lol::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je cherche juste  les asticoter un peu.
Bon dsol pour les propos vexant  ::hola::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je cherche juste  les asticoter un peu.


t'inquietes pas, moi aussi, mais les principales intresses n'ont pas l'air de vouloir ragir ...

----------


## Arschney

> L'obstacle peut etre que son cher et tendre a la carrure d'un rudbyman pro.


Ah bah forcment !
Si tu le mets au courant, c'est sur que a devient un obstacle... ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

et pis qui a dit que je vous laisserais toucher  BiM moi ?

----------


## lakitrid

> et pis qui a dit que je vous laisserais toucher  BiM moi ?


Tu veux te la jouer "boulevard de la mort" ?  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu veux te la jouer "boulevard de la mort" ?


po vu

----------


## julien-blaise

J'ai bien peur qu'on ne soit pas vraiment intresser pour te demander ton avis. Aprs tout c'est une grande fille, elle n'a plus besoin de ta protection.

(je ne sais mme plus comment on en est arriv la moi)

----------


## LineLe

> J'ai bien peur qu'on ne soit pas vraiment intresser pour te demander ton avis. Aprs tout c'est une grande fille, elle n'a plus besoin de ta protection.


Je donne pas mon avis, je partage pas c'est tout
je connais pas la carrure de son copain mais moi je connais la mienne
et pas touche !

----------


## julien-blaise

Bon d'accord je me calme j'oublie BiM et je te la laisse entirement. Soit dit en passant j'ai jamais eu l'intention de te piquer BiM.

----------


## BiM

> Je donne pas mon avis, je partage pas c'est tout
> je connais pas la carrure de son copain mais moi je connais la mienne
> et pas touche !


 ::zoubi::  ma Line !

----------


## julien-blaise

> Je donne pas mon avis, je partage pas c'est tout
> je connais pas la carrure de son copain mais moi je connais la mienne
> et pas touche !


Cela dit tu la partage tout de mme avec son rugbyuman de bonhomme  ::aie:: 
Sauf si elle a dj prvu de refaire sa vie avec toi ? ::oops::

----------


## flo_flo

> Bon d'accord je me calme j'oublie BiM et je te la laisse entirement. Soit dit en passant j'ai jamais eu l'intention de te piquer BiM.


Si j'ai agi de cette faon, c'est que je ne pouvais pas agir autrement que tel que je l'ai fait...  ::aie::  

Comprenne qui pourra

----------


## LineLe

Encore une soire passe seule avec ma chre modratrice... puisqu'aucun mle n'a eu les c.... le courage pardon de nous tenir compagnie  ::aie:: 
Heureusement nous sommes tombes sur un jeune homme charmant (17 ans d'exprience...) avec qui nous avons vraiment pris notre temps... Il tait trs agrable !
Aprs avoir fourni un effort considrable (encore plus intense qu'hier, on a vraiment regrett la prsence d'un ou plusieurs mles avec leur corps d'athltes pour partager le plaisir...)
Puis petit dner en tte  tte ambiance tamise  la lueur d'une bougie...

Dire que certains prfrent boire de la bire  2 la pinte  ::cry::

----------


## Deadpool

Halala, tout a pour qu'on se demande ce qui se trame entre BiM et toi et exciter nos fantasmes (enfin surtout ceux de Ed'  priori).



ET BEN RATE, ON S'EN FOUT!  ::langue:: 








 ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Halala, tout a pour qu'on se demande ce qui se trame entre BiM et toi et exciter nos fantasmes (enfin surtout ceux de Ed'  priori).


Ah mais non a peut pas m'exciter car leurs histoires ont l'air de manquer terriblement de bire, voila pourquoi j'ai privilgi ma sortie  ::mouarf::

----------


## BiM

Elle oubliait de dire que le jeune homme en question nous a entirement comble.

Ed' > Line pourra bientt nous inviter au bar  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

> Heureusement nous sommes tombes sur un jeune homme charmant (17 ans d'exprience...) avec qui nous avons vraiment pris notre temps... Il tait trs agrable !


17 ans? Vous les prenez au berceau.  ::aie:: 

Tiens, la sortie...

 ::dehors::

----------


## BiM

> 17 ans? Vous les prenez au berceau. 
> 
> Tiens, la sortie...


Nan d'exprience, il tait pas sorti du berceau, t'inquite ! (et puis les petits jeunes aussi c'est bien, a a la peau douce...)

----------


## LineLe

> (et puis les petits jeunes aussi c'est bien, a a la peau douce...)


euh... BiM... je t'ai rien fil  boire de douteux hier soir pourtant...  :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Nan d'exprience, il tait pas sorti du berceau, t'inquite !


ouais mais a partir de quand dclare-t-on 1 anne d'exprience ! hein moi je vous le demande.

----------


## BiM

> ouais mais a partir de quand dclare-t-on 1 anne d'exprience ! hein moi je vous le demande.


Tu commences  compter  partir de la premire exprience  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Tu commences  compter  partir de la premire exprience


mais c'est donc alatoire ! alors :
n = nb d'anne pr experience
17 + n = 
OMG il tait si vieux que ca ? ::mrgreen::

----------


## flo_flo

> mais c'est donc alatoire ! alors :
> n = nb d'anne pr experience
> 17 + n = 
> OMG il tait si vieux que ca ?


Si n = 43...  ::aie::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je serais bien venu mais tu m'as toujours pas filer ton adresse  ::aie:: 

je cherche intentionnellement  me suicider et je compte sur Line pour tre mon bourreau



> Encore une soire passe seule avec ma chre modratrice... puisqu'aucun mle n'a eu les c.... le courage pardon de nous tenir compagnie 
> Heureusement nous sommes tombes sur un jeune homme charmant (17 ans d'exprience...) avec qui nous avons vraiment pris notre temps... Il tait trs agrable !
> Aprs avoir fourni un effort considrable (encore plus intense qu'hier, on a vraiment regrett la prsence d'un ou plusieurs mles avec leur corps d'athltes pour partager le plaisir...)
> Puis petit dner en tte  tte ambiance tamise  la lueur d'une bougie...
> 
> Dire que certains prfrent boire de la bire  2 la pinte

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Je serais bien venu mais tu m'as toujours pas filer ton adresse 
> 
> je cherche intentionnellement  me suicider et je compte sur Line pour tre mon bourreau


je sais pas qui je dois plaindre au final ... fin en mme temps ca pourrait devenir intressant votre relation a tendance s-m  ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## julien-blaise

Rassure toi je ne suis pas masochiste, juste dprim  ::(:

----------


## Mamilie

> Rassure toi je ne suis pas masochiste, juste dprim


Tu veux faire parti de club des grognons du matin? cf discuss... euh troll de l'lection...

----------


## julien-blaise

Je suis pas grognon juste dprim c'est pas vraiment la mme chose

----------


## Mamilie

> Je suis pas grognon juste dprim c'est pas vraiment la mme chose


 Dsole, je peux pas dprimer avec toi, je pars en vacances ce soir...
Pourquoi tu dprimes?

----------


## LineLe

> Je serais bien venu mais tu m'as toujours pas filer ton adresse 
> 
> je cherche intentionnellement  me suicider et je compte sur Line pour tre mon bourreau


je te rappelle que tu es dans la catgorie "nuisible"
je ne donne pas mon adresse  n'importe qui !
et puis seuls les gens dous arrivent  trouver

----------


## Mamilie

Ah c'est pour a qu'il dprime?

----------


## julien-blaise

Etre dans la catgorie nuisible de Line est vraiment le cadet de mes soucis
SI je dprim c'est que a fait une semaine que je rentre tous les soirs dans un appartement trop grand pour moi et que j'en ai marre d'tre seul chez moi.

PS: comment faire pour remomnter dans l'estime de Line ? Etre assimile  un cafard n'est pas trs glorifiant.

----------


## Deadpool

> PS: comment faire pour remomnter dans l'estime de Line ? Etre assimile  un cafard n'est pas trs glorifiant.


Tu dis beaucoup de bien de l'Alsace - Lorraine.  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu dis beaucoup de bien de l'Alsace - Lorraine.


comme dans le film avec Coluche ...


 ::dehors::

----------


## LineLe

> Tu dis beaucoup de bien de l'Alsace - Lorraine.


j'oubliais
quand tu viendras pour les photos, pense  prendre une armure et une trousse de premier secours...

julien-blaise : quelques offrandes devraient suffire  ::aie::

----------


## f-k-z

> je te rappelle que tu es dans la catgorie "nuisible"


On peut avoir la liste de sperosnnes catgoriss dans la section nuisible???  ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> On peut avoir la liste de sperosnnes catgoriss dans la section nuisible???


j'ai dj pos la question, et non, elle ne veut pas divulguer sa "liste noire"  ::(:   ::(:   ::(:

----------


## BiM

> et puis seuls les gens dous arrivent  trouver


Alors je suis doue ^^

----------


## LineLe

> Alors je suis doue ^^


pas comme d'autres........ n'est ce pas Deadpool  ::aie::

----------


## Nemerle

Salut Linele!!!! Alors, il faisait 4 degr ce matin en Lorraine?  ::mouarf::

----------


## f-k-z

> j'ai dj pos la question, et non, elle ne veut pas divulguer sa "liste noire"


@LineLe : dis y a qui dans ta liste nuisible?

----------


## Deadpool

> pas comme d'autres........ n'est ce pas Deadpool


 :8O:  

Je te signale que j'ai russi  partir sans problme.  ::lol:: 

On verra si j'arrive  revenir.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

tt facon : 

paris sa pue , paris c'est moche , paris'hilton 
ca c'est fait

 ::dehors::

----------


## gege2061

> paris'hilton


Euh nan y a pas encore d'orage !

Journe jeux de mots pourris  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Euh nan y a pas encore d'orage !
> 
> Journe jeux de mots pourris


 ::king::   ::yaisse2::   ::mrgreen::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::king::   ::yaisse2::  

je viens d'clater de rire devant ma collgue... et non y avait pas de surligneur asser gros !

----------


## LineLe

> Salut Linele!!!! Alors, il faisait 4 degr ce matin en Lorraine?


 ::furieux:: 
Dis donc le Vosgien, tu veux pas retourner hiberner dans ta caverne ?!


sinon comment tu vas Nemi, contente de te "revoir"  :;): 


Deadpool : sans problme, sans problme... j'ai des doutes... pour revenir, surtout si t'as un doute, tu m'appelles.. ou je viens te chercher.
Mais bon le dfi tant que BiM est arrive devant ma porte sans aucune aide et sans tre jamais venue. (dire que ce sont les femmes qui n'ont pas le sens de l'orientation)

----------


## f-k-z

> Mais bon le dfi tant que BiM est arrive devant ma porte sans aucune aide et sans tre jamais venue. (dire que ce sont les femmes qui n'ont pas le sens de l'orientation)


Donc BiM est un homme!
Y a bcp de mec qui ont des problmes sur ce forum

----------


## Deadpool

> Mais bon le dfi tant que BiM est arrive devant ma porte sans aucune aide et sans tre jamais venue. (dire que ce sont les femmes qui n'ont pas le sens de l'orientation)


Elle avait un GPS, c'est pas possible sinon.  ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Elle avait un GPS, c'est pas possible sinon.


meuh non c'est juste un coup de bol !  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Elle avait un GPS, c'est pas possible sinon.


nop pas de gps

----------


## BiM

J'avais dit  Line, j'imprime plusieurs itinraires et plans.

Conclusion, j'avais 7 ou 8 feuilles sur lesquelles il y avait, un plan de Google Earth d'un endroit pris un peu alatoirement sur le trajet indiqu par Google.

L'itinraire que Line m'avait indiqu.

L'itinraire de Mappy.

Conclusion : J'ai tent de suivre l'itinraire de Mappy parce qu'il y a le nom des rues. Finalement, j'ai jet un coup d'oeil au trajet de Line et a m'a pas aid (mis  part l'indication Honda). Finalement, j'ai chopp le plan Google Earth jusqu' ce que je retrouve une des rues qui y taient, puis j'ai repris Mappy parce que les rues changent de noms au milieu voir portent deux noms.

Finalement, j'ai trouv au feeling et le trajet est plutt simple au final  :;): 

Vu le nom de la rue o la miss habite, il suffisait de cogiter un peu pour trouver la direction !!

----------


## LineLe

> Vu le nom de la rue o la miss habite, il suffisait de cogiter un peu pour trouver la direction !!


Mais je vous l'avais dit a quelle direction suivre !

----------


## xxxcapxxx

mappy c'est une vrai daube , pas prcis ... utilisez plutt viamichelin ...

----------


## Nemerle

> Dis donc le Vosgien, tu veux pas retourner hiberner dans ta caverne ?!
> 
> 
> sinon comment tu vas Nemi, contente de te "revoir"


Ca va bien, la lorraine est loin  ::mouarf::  

L'avantage cette anne, c'est que vous rentabilisez vos parka & vos mouffles!! Et pis choucroute toute l'anne pour se tenir chaud, t'as pris combien de kilos?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ca va bien, la lorraine est loin  
> 
> L'avantage cette anne, c'est que vous rentabilisez vos parka & vos mouffles!! Et pis choucroute toute l'anne pour se tenir chaud, t'as pris combien de kilos?


ouhh lui il taunt fort !  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> Ca va bien, la lorraine est loin  
> 
> L'avantage cette anne, c'est que vous rentabilisez vos parka & vos mouffles!! Et pis choucroute toute l'anne pour se tenir chaud, t'as pris combien de kilos?


xxxcapxxx : lui c'est un vtran...

suis pas lorraine !
et je ne mange pas de choucroute
et pis bon ok j'ai un peu pris de poids....

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> xxxcapxxx : lui c'est un vtran...
> 
> suis pas lorraine !
> et je ne mange pas de choucroute
> et pis bon ok j'ai un peu pris de poids....


mensonge
mensonge
verit qui confirme que les precedents etait des mensonge  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> mensonge
> mensonge
> verit qui confirme que les precedents etait des mensonge


 :8O:  
 ::furieux:: 
JE-SUIS-PAS-LORRAINE!!!

----------


## Mamilie

T'exite pas Line, il a l'air d'avoir beaucoup aim l'histoire-go...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> JE-SUIS-PAS-LORRAINE!!!


ouais mais je trouve que les filles en colre on plus de charme  ::mrgreen::

----------


## f-k-z

> ouais mais je trouve que les filles en colre on plus de charme


*sort l'extincteur, range le challumeau et le lance flamme et se prpare a une interventino de brul au 99eme  *

----------


## julien-blaise

Paix  son me, il tait pourtant sympathique ::lol:: 
La desse va entrer en action. Et les dieux ne sont pas toujours misricordieux.

----------


## Bebel

27 ans c'est encore jeune pour mourrir. A pauvre fou.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> 27 ans c'est encore jeune pour mourrir. A pauvre fou.


depuis tout petit ma mere me repete que je suis trop temeraire .. sauf que j'ai jamais  pris le temps d'ouvrir le dico pour savoir ce que sa veut dire  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> ouais mais je trouve que les filles en colre on plus de charme


dommage que ce soit un plaisir phmre mais au moins ta dernire vision avant ta mort te sublimera....

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> dommage que ce soit un plaisir phmre mais au moins ta dernire vision avant ta mort te sublimera....


c'est appollon qui vas tre triste 

 ::dehors:: 


au passage : t en a mis du temps a la voir celle la  ::P:

----------


## julien-blaise

Etre tuer par une desse a a de quoi sublimer 



> dommage que ce soit un plaisir phmre mais au moins ta dernire vision avant ta mort te sublimera....

----------


## Nemerle

> xxxcapxxx : lui c'est un vtran...
> 
> suis pas lorraine !
> et je ne mange pas de choucroute
> et pis bon ok j'ai un peu pris de poids....


Faute avoue est  moiti pardonne..... heu, pas tout  fait: j'ai retrouv l'alinea 59.12 du treizime concile cumnique du Vatican ayant statufi ce point. Il y est stipul: "sauf si la moiti est plus lourde que le poid total de dpart".

Alors Linele? Es-tu pardonne?  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Faute avoue est  moiti pardonne..... heu, pas tout  fait: j'ai retrouv l'alinea 59.12 du treizime concile cumnique du Vatican ayant statufi ce point. Il y est stipul: "sauf si la moiti est plus lourde que le poid total de dpart".
> 
> Alors Linele? Es-tu pardonne?


la je ne peux qu'applaudir  ::applo::  

impossible de rivaliser je n'ai pas ton niveau

----------


## LineLe

xxxcapxxx : je t'ai dit que c'tait un vtran




> Faute avoue est  moiti pardonne..... heu, pas tout  fait: j'ai retrouv l'alinea 59.12 du treizime concile cumnique du Vatican ayant statufi ce point. Il y est stipul: "sauf si la moiti est plus lourde que le poid total de dpart".
> 
> Alors Linele? Es-tu pardonne?


sache que le vatican n'a pas de valeur  mes yeux, suis pas catho
mais si pour toi a en a, si je t'en colle une, tu tends l'autre joue ?

----------


## Nemerle

> sache que le vatican n'a pas de valeur  mes yeux, suis pas catho
> mais si pour toi a en a, si je t'en colle une, tu tends l'autre joue ?


hoo Linele, je ne pourrais point tendre l'autre joue avec toi: cela serait pris comme pch de luxure  :;):

----------


## julien-blaise

En effet au atteint un autre niveau. A cot on fait petit joueur  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> hoo Linele, je ne pourrais point tendre l'autre joue avec toi: cela serait pris comme pch de luxure


je ne suis plus habitue  un tel niveau de rplique  :;): 

Tu ne veux pas leur donner quelques cours ?
c'est quand mme honteux qu'un vosgien soit plus dou que les petits jeunes du coin

----------


## Nemerle

Allons Linele, tu ne formes plus les petits gars de la taverne? Il faut passer le tmoin comme nous le fmes avec toi  :;):  , d'autant que je n'ai pratiquement plus le temps de passer par la taverne! 

Tiens... ma TC est en train de remuer toute seule dans son placard!  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

Tu te rappelles du Triumvirat??

----------


## LineLe

> Allons Linele, tu ne formes plus les petits gars de la taverne? Il faut passer le tmoin comme nous le fmes avec toi  , d'autant que je n'ai pratiquement plus le temps de passer par la taverne! 
> 
> Tiens... ma TC est en train de remuer toute seule dans son placard!   
> 
> Tu te rappelles du Triumvirat??


Que veux tu, j'ai sombr dans le travail et je ne venais plus sur la taverne... je ne suis de retour que depuis peu ^^

Je crois qu'au moment du Triumvirat je n'tais dj plus l
par contre je me souviens de la desse de Leucha et du TRFC ^^

----------


## xxxcapxxx

alors j'ai une bonne loose de chez bonne loose (ca vient de m'arriver a la pause de midi ...)

donc comme un grand je dis a mes collgues , j 'y vais bonne app (j'tais parti pour aller bronzer au soleil et avait donc un petit peu taunter). je descend j'enfourche mon vtt et la paf le jardinier qui allume l'eau et son p*t**n de jet qui m'arrose..., mes collgues qui voient sa et du coup me lachent : Sche bien 

grrrrrrr

----------


## Muesko

::mouarf3::  excellent

----------


## Muesko

Bon pas vraiment un plan loose mais plutot un bon grop plan de sale pute d'enfoir de radin  ::aie::  

Sur mon lieu de vacance, j'avais branch une meuf et la veille du dpart nous avions dcid d'aller manger le soir dans un snack (sptial ddicace aux menus croque monsieur) Alors on mange, et vers la fin du repas la nana va pisser, alors je programme mon portable  sonner quelques minutes plus tard. Elle revient le portables sonne, je fait genre "Ou c'est un coup de fil important je sors 5 minutes", mais je suis pas revnu et je me suis barr en courant  ::aie::   ::aie::  

Pour tous les enfoirs du site, ca fait un bon plan pour manger gratos  ::P: 





Il ya encore les filles de dvp qui vont me tomber dessu, mais temp pis  ::oops::

----------


## lakitrid

Tout ca pour un petit repas en snack  ::mur::

----------


## Muesko

Ben vi on allait pas aller dans un resteau **** non plus  ::oops::  (dja que j'avais pas les sous pour un repas snack...  ::oops::  )

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

Mais LOL Putain je suis pli de rire devant mon PC, toi t'es excellent  ::lol::  
Mais merde j'ai jamais fais a moi  16 ans, c'est trop fort  ::lol::

----------


## julien-blaise

T'es vraiment un s******d  :8O: 
Tu dines avec une fille et tu la laisse en plan  la fin du repas pour qu'elle paye, t'es vraiment pas un gentleman.
Avis au fille de DVP fuiez l'Apprentis comme la peste bubonique !!!!

----------


## gege2061

> T'es vraiment un s******d 
> Tu dines avec une fille et tu la laisse en plan  la fin du repas pour qu'elle paye, t'es vraiment pas un gentleman.
> Avis au fille de DVP fuiez l'Apprentis comme la peste bubonique !!!!


A son age, ... Ah ouais non mme  16 ans c'est grave  :8O:

----------


## LineLe

peu importe l'age c'est vraiment honteux....  ::triste:: 
si a se trouve elle te l'aurait pay d'office le truc....
mais franchement... y a pas de quoi tre fier
tu m'as l'air bien parti dans la vie toi

----------


## Muesko

Ho mais je suis pas fier, c'est juste que j'en avais rien  faire de cette fille, et il y avais eu un tas d'histoire avant, t'inquite j'ai pas fait ca pour rien. Je voulais pas non plus lui dmolir le coeur.

----------


## LineLe

ah ou visiblement c'etait mieux pour elle  :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> peu importe l'age c'est vraiment honteux.... 
> si a se trouve elle te l'aurait pay d'office le truc....
> mais franchement... y a pas de quoi tre fier
> tu m'as l'air bien parti dans la vie toi


tu me paye un snack  ::aie::  




(sinon c'est bien immoral ce que t'as fait l'apprentis , mais je ne suis pas celui qui te jetera la premire pierre ... juste un rocher .  ::mouarf::  )

----------


## gege2061

> ah ou visiblement c'etait mieux pour elle


C'est sr que son hypothtique ventuelle future femme est mal barre  ::mouarf:: 

Enfin merci c'est grce  des personnes comme toi que j'ai l'impression d'tre parfait  ::aie::

----------


## LineLe

> C'est sr que son hypothtique ventuelle future femme est mal barre 
> 
> Enfin merci c'est grce  des personnes comme toi que j'ai l'impression d'tre parfait


Et moi a me rendrait presque moins difficile...

en fait non, ptet mme plutt le contraire en fait

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> (sinon c'est bien immoral ce que t'as fait l'apprentis , mais je ne suis pas celui qui te jetera la premire pierre ... juste un rocher .  )


Moi sincrement je ne te jeterai pas la premire pierre, j'ai pas toujours t tendre mais la j'avoue que tu fais fort.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Moi sincrement je ne te jeterai pas la premire pierre, j'ai pas toujours t tendre mais la j'avoue que tu fais fort.


ma phrase tait un poil ironique ,je ne peux certes pas lancer de pierre mme si l'envie y est ... j'ai pas t parfait ! heureusement je dirais avec du recule , mais je n'ai jamais fait un coup pareil.

----------


## sango85

> avec du recul*e*


Et recul crit comme a... Ca ne rime pas avec **cule, par hasard... (Traumatisme de tes 16 ans ??  ::mouarf::  )
Bon OK dsol :      ::dehors::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Et recul crit comme a... Ca ne rime pas avec **cule, par hasard... (Traumatisme de tes 16 ans ??  )
> Bon OK dsol :


 ::salo::  
ahahahhaahahaha je te rassure mes fesses vont bien  :;):

----------


## BiM

> Ho mais je suis pas fier, c'est juste que j'en avais rien  faire de cette fille, et il y avais eu un tas d'histoire avant, t'inquite j'ai pas fait ca pour rien. Je voulais pas non plus lui dmolir le coeur.


Cherche d'excuses !!  ::sm::   ::sm::   ::sm:: 

(J'aime te frapper  ::aie:: )

----------


## Muesko

Je vois ca et... Ho ! ho oui continue  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Je vois ca en effet bon au moins je sers  quelque chose  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Gnralement, je croyais que c'tait la fille qui partait, de peur qu'il se passe quelque chose aprs le repas  ::mrgreen::  .

C'est un acte immature, qui est condamnable, j'imagine la situation de la pauvre fille. Cependant, je pense qu'on peut mettre a sur le compte de la jeunesse, tout comme le fait de le partager sur internet, qui bien que c'est inavouer, et une manire de se rendre intressant.

Faut pas lui en vouloir, c'est un ado  ::mrgreen::  

moi je sens que je vais me faire allumer

----------


## Edouard Kaiser

> Gnralement, je croyais que c'tait la fille qui partait, de peur qu'il se passe quelque chose aprs le repas  .
> 
> C'est un acte immature, qui est condamnable, j'imagine la situation de la pauvre fille. Cependant, je pense qu'on peut mettre a sur le compte de la jeunesse, tout comme le fait de le partager sur internet, qui bien que c'est inavouer, et une manire de se rendre intressant.
> 
> Faut pas lui en vouloir, c'est un ado  
> 
> moi je sens que je vais me faire allumer


Euh si j'en crois ton profil t'es meme plus jeune que lui non ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## gege2061

> Euh si j'en crois ton profil t'es meme plus jeune que lui non ?


C'est peux tre pour a, on en reparle l'anne prochaine  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Euh si j'en crois ton profil t'es meme plus jeune que lui non ?


visiblement plus mature

----------


## sinok

En mme y'a des moments ou tre immature est finalement beaucoup plus drle...

De toute faon pourquoi devrait tre tout temps resposable et dans le droit chemin si c'est pour se faire chier...

T j'me sens bien une grosse crise de complexe de Peter Pan l
 ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::  ::aie::

----------


## gege2061

> En mme y'a des moments ou tre immature est finalement beaucoup plus drle...
> 
> De toute faon pourquoi devrait tre tout temps resposable et dans le droit chemin si c'est pour se faire chier...
> 
> T j'me sens bien une grosse crise de complexe de Peter Pan l


J'suis entirement d'accord mais quitte  tre irresponsable j'aurais choisi autre chose que de laisser une demoiselle en plan avec l'addition  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

> J'suis entirement d'accord mais quitte  tre irresponsable j'aurais choisi autre chose que de laisser une demoiselle en plan avec l'addition


pareil ^^

----------


## sinok

En gnral quand je suis irresponsable je le suis bien avant, au moins  marque bien le bornes ^^

----------


## Janitrix

> Euh si j'en crois ton profil t'es meme plus jeune que lui non ?


Ce ne sera plus le cas dans 5 jours \o/  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

waaah ils sont encore  un ge o ils sont contents de se prendre un an de plus

moi m'en fiche je grandis pas  ::aie::

----------


## Lung

> moi m'en fiche je grandis pas



 ::mouarf::

----------


## f-k-z

> waaah ils sont encore  un ge o ils sont contents de se prendre un an de plus
> 
> moi m'en fiche je grandis pas


tu vieillies ma vieille  :p

----------


## ben_harper

> waaah ils sont encore  un ge o ils sont contents de se prendre un an de plus
> 
> moi m'en fiche je grandis pas


Et toi tu es encore  un jeune age ou tu essayes de te convaincre que tu es une vieille  ::mouarf::

----------


## LineLe

> Et toi tu es encore  un jeune age ou tu essayes de te convaincre que tu es une vieille


on n'a que deux ans d'cart...
il parait que les 25 font mal... je sais pas... m'en fiche ^^

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> on n'a que deux ans d'cart...
> il parait que les 25 font mal... je sais pas... m'en fiche ^^


bof srieusement le jour J t y fait pas gaffe tu fait la fte et tout .

c'est juste quand tu vas dans certains endroits en soire et que tu vois des gamins (par opposition a nous  ::P: ) de 15-16 ans ou te dit : pinaise !

----------


## ben_harper

> on n'a que deux ans d'cart...
> *il parait que les 25 font mal*... je sais pas... m'en fiche ^^


A ta balance surtout  ::cry::

----------


## Linkin

25 ans, c'est surtout l o tu t'aperois de toutes les rductions/avantages que tu avais en tant que moins de 25 ans.

Perso ce sont les 26 ans qui ont t dur, rah je suis pass dans la catgorie plus de 25 ans !

----------


## LineLe

> A ta balance surtout


si tu savais comme j'en ai rien a faire de ce qu'elle raconte ma balance  ::lol::

----------


## Lung

> A ta balance surtout


A 25 ans seulement, c'est un peu inquitant, non ?

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> A ta balance surtout


bof ca c est gerable  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> 25 ans, c'est surtout l o tu t'aperois de toutes les rductions/avantages que tu avais en tant que moins de 25 ans.
> 
> Perso ce sont les 26 ans qui ont t dur, rah je suis pass dans la catgorie plus de 25 ans !


oui je pense que c'est plus comme a que je me rendrais compte que maintenant on me classifie dans la catgorie "adulte"

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> si tu savais comme j'en ai rien a faire de ce qu'elle raconte ma balance


(et voila et apres elle vas se plaindre qu'elle rentre pas dans la sublime robe 34 qu'elle s'est achet !) ::nono::

----------


## LineLe

> (et voila et apres elle vas se plaindre qu'elle rentre pas dans la sublime robe 34 qu'elle s'est achet !)


40 pour les robes

----------


## ben_harper

> A 25 ans seulement, c'est un peu inquitant, non ?


Bah non il suffit juste de se mettre  faire un peu de sport.
Avant 25 ans je ne faisais pas de sport ( hormis en chambre  ::aie::  ) et je bouffais pas mal de saloperies et je ne prenais pas un gramme, toujours une belle ligne de jeune homme, et pass 25 ans, je me suis mis  prendre du poids un peu plus facilement ( je suis pas devenu obse non plus ! ) et un petit bidon que je n'ai pu faire disparaitre qu'en faisant rgulirement du sport.

----------


## LineLe

> Bah non il suffit juste de se mettre  faire un peu de sport.
> Avant 25 ans je ne faisais pas de sport ( hormis en chambre  ) et je bouffais pas mal de saloperies et je ne prenais pas un gramme, toujours une belle ligne de jeune homme, et pass 25 ans, je me suis mis  prendre du poids un peu plus facilement ( je suis pas devenu obse non plus ! ) et un petit bidon que je n'ai pu faire disparaitre qu'en faisant rgulirement du sport.


j'avais entendu a surtout pour les 30 ans
perso mon petit bidon il est l depuis un moment et il se porte bien, il s'y plat, il y reste  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Bah non il suffit juste de se mettre  faire un peu de sport.
> Avant 25 ans je ne faisais pas de sport ( hormis en chambre  ) et je bouffais pas mal de saloperies et je ne prenais pas un gramme, toujours une belle ligne de jeune homme, et pass 25 ans, je me suis mis  prendre du poids un peu plus facilement ( je suis pas devenu obse non plus ! ) et un petit bidon que je n'ai pu faire disparaitre qu'en faisant rgulirement du sport.


+1, ca vient du fait que 25/26 ans, c'est un palier corporel pour les hommes, c'est la fin de notre dernire phase de croissance. Donc, diminution de la production de certaines hormones et enzymes => baisse de l'assimilation des graisses => stockage dans divers endroits du corps => necessit d'augmenter le travail musculaire pour garder la ligne

----------


## ben_harper

> j'avais entendu a surtout pour les 30 ans
> perso mon petit bidon il est l depuis un moment et il se porte bien, il s'y plat, il y reste


Juste faire attention que le petit bidon ne devienne pas une grosse bedaine  :;):

----------


## LineLe

> Juste faire attention que le petit bidon ne devienne pas une grosse bedaine


oh bah tu sais, moi un jour il deviendra une norme bedaine... alors bon...  ::?:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> oh bah tu sais, moi un jour il deviendra une norme bedaine... alors bon...


bah c'est un detail ca  :;):  faut penser a tout ce qui vas avec (avant/apres)

----------


## ben_harper

> oh bah tu sais, moi un jour il deviendra une norme bedaine... alors bon...


Si tu fais rfrence  tre enceinte, je n'appelle pas a une norme bedaine.

Un ventre de femme enceinte c'est vraiment joli, contrairement une vieille bedaine flasque et pendouillante...

----------


## Muesko

Tient petite connerie qui m'est arrive  ::P: 
Je me leve la tte dmc, et je prpare le cafe pour le ptit dej. Je vais chercher le paquet de cereales (cereale leader price au sucre alors attention !  ::aie::  ) bon je mange ppere, je regarde mon doigt (je sais plus pourquoi) et celui ci a une petite coupure. Je rflechi, et le seul truc potentiellement tranchant que j'ai touch c'est le paquet de cereales. 

En bref, je me suis dmmerd pour me couper avec du carton sans rien sentir  ::P:   ::lun::

----------


## lakitrid

> En bref, je me suis dmmerd pour me couper avec du carton sans rien sentir


Facile ca m'arrive souvent les coupure au papier / carton. Tu sens rien mais ca coupe super bien. (Enfin ca m'arrive surtout quand j'ouvre des cartons  la bourrin)

----------


## Muesko

Ou,  ::P:  faut faire attention par ce que ca peut tre chiant  la longue. 
heuresement que le papier  clope n'est pas en carton rigide  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

Bon c'est chiant ces temps ci il m'arrive rien de bien mchant.

----------


## alexrtz

Allez, ma petite de la journe  ::aie:: 

Rando-rollers avec Sphax, rollers vieux d'une dizaine d'anne et pas utiliss depuis un an.

Je passe environ la moiti de la rando  me faire doubler par tout le monde (y compris des gamines de 7-8 ans).

J'avais des rollers de street (=> roues toutes petites), donc a aide pas forcment pour la vitesse, mais j'ai quand mme dj t nettement plus vite avec.

J'me dis bizarre :
- je fais en moyenne 10h de sport par semaine pendant l'anne (scolaire)
- je fais des exercices 5 fois par semaine pendant les vacances
- j'ai commenc  faire du roller y a douze ans (et pendant quelques annes je ne sortais pratiquement qu'avec mes rollers)
... doit y avoir un problme  ::?:  (ou alors maintenant les gamines prennent les mmes produits que les coureurs cyclistes :p )

Au bout d'1h20 je m'arrte et je dgage la vis de la roue qui me posais problme (arrire gauche), toute la partie du milieu (que je sais plus comment a s'appelle, si vous tes pas content c'est la mme chose :@ ) me tombe en pices dans les mains...
J'me dis : pas grave, je vais juste la remplacer par la roue qui suit.

Je dgage la vis de la roue qui suit...pareil...

OK, restons zen, je dvisse une roue de mon roller droit...pas autant morte mais inutilisable...

J'ai du laisse Sphax finir la rando tout seul et les rollers ont fini dans la poubelle en face (pay 319 francs  la place de 600 francs grce  une erreur d'affichage y a super longtemps, on va dire qu'ils ont t largement rentabiliss).

J'me prpare  prendre le mtro pour aller au Dcathlon  la station Franois Mitterrand quand je m'apperois que le RER qui y va passe deux escaliers en dessous.
J'me dis cool, la bonne nouvelle de la journe.

J'arrive  Franois Mitterrand, MAIS POURQUOI J'TAIS ABSOLUMENT PERSUAD QUE CE P****N DE DCATHLON TAIT OUVERT LE DIMANCHE ALORS QUE C'EST PAS LE CAS :@

Heureusement c'est  deux minutes de gare de Lyon en mtro et, dcidant que ma journe a dj eu son lot d'aventures, je prends le train tranquillement jusqu' Brunoy, o un bus a la gentillesse de m'attendre et de me dposer devant chez moi (enfin disons qu'il attendait des gens et qu'il s'est arrt  un arrt qui est  ct de chez moi - mais qu'il ne marque pas tout le temps -).

Vala  ::):

----------


## julien-blaise

T'as vraiment la poisse toi  ::):

----------


## Muesko

C'est marrant, depuis quelques temps il n' m'arrive rien, je me concidere mme comme winner depuis quelques jours la  :8O:  trouver du pognon dans la rue par example, c'est pas vraiment la loose

Il n' c'est rien passer  la rentre des classes (je suis enfin en 3me), j'ai mme russi  me faire des potes metalleux c'est dire  :8O: 

Pour mes nombreux admirateurs(trices)  ::aie::  je suis dsol de pas marquer les conneries qui m'arrivent, vu qu'effectivement elles n'arrivent pas.

----------


## Janitrix

> je suis enfin en 3me


 ::aie::  quand mme. T'as redoubl quelles classes ?

----------


## Muesko

CE2 et 6me  ::P:  (encore pas sur pour le ce2 faudrait que je lurke mon dossier mais normalement c'est ca.) Bon je m'emmerde un peu, mais bon.

----------


## Janitrix

> Bon je m'emmerde un peu, mais bon.


J'imagine ouais  ::mouarf::  J'ai pas support le collge, c'tait une priode horrible pour moi, les profs te prennent pour un irresponsable et un incapable, qu'est ce que je me suis fait mal voir (j'avais la langue dlie et la vrit qui fait mal  ::aie:: ).

Tout a pour dire que je ne sais pas comment tu fais pour survivre au collge,  16 ans.

Bon courage !

----------


## Skyounet

Janitrix qui a enlev son ge  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Janitrix

> Janitrix qui a enlev son ge


Suite  une demande officielle  ::aie:: 

Nan, srieux, marre de me faire charrier  propos de mon ge  ::roll:: 

C'est lourd de se faire traiter de gamin, surtout qu'internet, c'est fait pour s'affranchir de tout ce qui caractrise l'apparence d'un tre humain, et pour viter de se faire juger pour des attraits que l'ont ne contrlent pas forcment.

----------


## LineLe

> Suite  une demande officielle 
> 
> Nan, srieux, marre de me faire charrier  propos de mon ge 
> 
> C'est lourd de se faire traiter de gamin, surtout qu'internet, c'est fait pour s'affranchir de tout ce qui caractrise l'apparence d'un tre humain, et pour viter de se faire juger pour des attraits que l'ont ne contrlent pas forcment.


tout  fait d'accord...
d'autant que l'ge ne veut rien dire... J'en connais qui ont 40 ans et qui ont une mentalit d'adolescent (sans exagrer)
la maturit ne va pas forcment de paire avec l'ge  :;):

----------


## alexrtz

> C'est lourd de se faire traiter de gamin, surtout qu'internet, c'est fait pour s'affranchir de tout ce qui caractrise l'apparence d'un tre humain, et pour viter de se faire juger pour des attraits que l'ont ne contrlent pas forcment.


En mme temps, t'es pas oblig de discuter avec des gens qui te lourdent  ::roll::

----------


## Janitrix

> En mme temps, t'es pas oblig de discuter avec des gens qui te lourdent


J'avoue ne pas comprendre ta remarque. Je ne contrle pas qui postent et rpondent  mes messages. Tu es en train de dire que c'est ma faute si on me fait la remarque  propos de mon ge ? Tu fais le mme genre de remarque que : "Oh, la fille a t viole. En mme temps, elle n'avait pas  s'habiller de manire si provoquante !".

Mais je vais pas pourrir la discussion de L'apprentis, qui est malheureusement en manque de problmes  ::aie::

----------


## alexrtz

> Tu es en train de dire que c'est ma faute si on me fait la remarque  propos de mon ge ?


Non, je dis juste que si des gens avec qui tu discutent (sur internet ou ailleurs) passent leur temps  faire des remarques sur ton ge et que t'aimes pas a, tu peux leur faire comprendre gentillement et que, s'ils continuent  faire ces remarques et que tu continues  discuter avec eux, c'est que tu cherches un peu :p





> Tu fais le mme genre de remarque que : "Oh, la fille a t viole. En mme temps, elle n'avait pas  s'habiller de manire si provoquante !".


Comparaison hors-sujet et d'un got discutable  ::?:

----------


## sinok

D'autant plus qu'entre 16 et 25 ans c'est une priode bnie: le lyce et les tudes, la sorties surtout en parallle, le n'importe quoi en pleine soire...
Que du bonheur quoi

----------


## yann2

> D'autant plus qu'entre 16 et 25 ans c'est une priode bnie: le lyce et les tudes, la sorties surtout en parallle, le n'importe quoi en pleine soire...
> Que du bonheur quoi


C'est une faon de voir les choses, en voici une autre :

La galre, pas de tunes, plus rien dans le frigo, chambre de merde, voisins chiants, l'impression de ne servir  rien (des cours de chinois ? Mais ? Mais ? Pourquoi ? Seigneur ! Qu'ai je donc fais ?), boulots d't qui ne rapportent rien, la vaisselle qui s'entassent dans l'vier, continuer  tlphoner mme hors forfait...

 ::mrgreen:: 

Tu vas en avoir des choses  raconter L'apprentis !!!

Bon courage Janitrix et L'apprentis, je compatis.

----------


## alexrtz

::mouarf2::

----------


## Mamilie

> tout  fait d'accord...
> d'autant que l'ge ne veut rien dire... J'en connais qui ont 40 ans et qui ont une mentalit d'adolescent (sans exagrer)
> la maturit ne va pas forcment de paire avec l'ge


Tu connais mon oncle? ::mouarf::  Mon homme est d'ailleurs sur ses traces... ::aie::  J'suis mal mais j'suis mal moi...





> D'autant plus qu'entre 16 et 25 ans c'est une priode bnie: le lyce et les tudes, la sorties surtout en parallle, le n'importe quoi en pleine soire...
> Que du bonheur quoi


J'veux retourner au lyce

----------


## haltabush

Ouais mon oncle aussi est pas mal,  50 balais il est bien  pire que moi (cf le post sur les jeux dans les supermarchs  ::aie:: )

----------


## Lung

Vous avez tous le mme oncle !?

 :8O: 

Vous tes cousins, alors ...

----------


## BiM

> tout  fait d'accord...
> d'autant que l'ge ne veut rien dire... J'en connais qui ont 40 ans et qui ont une mentalit d'adolescent (sans exagrer)
> la maturit ne va pas forcment de paire avec l'ge


J'en connais aussi  ::roll::  Il y en a dont ca pourrait tre les mmes que toi  ::mrgreen:: 



> En mme temps, t'es pas oblig de discuter avec des gens qui te lourdent


Ben desfois... si !

----------


## ben_harper

> J'imagine ouais  J'ai pas support le collge, c'tait une priode horrible pour moi, les profs te prennent pour un irresponsable et un incapable, qu'est ce que je me suis fait mal voir (j'avais la langue dlie et la vrit qui fait mal ).
> 
> Tout a pour dire que je ne sais pas comment tu fais *pour survivre au collge*,  16 ans.
> 
> Bon courage !


C'est pas le Vietnam non plus...  ::roll:: 

Quand  la vrit qui fait mal, on est presque tous persuads de a  ton ge...  ::mouarf::

----------


## Anouschka

> C'est pas le Vietnam non plus...


Enfin la stupidit de certains au collge est parfois assez effrayante. Il suffit d'tre "hors normes" et de l'affirmer haut et fort pour en faire l'amre exprience...

----------


## ben_harper

> Enfin la stupidit de certains au collge est parfois assez effrayante. Il suffit d'tre "hors normes" et de l'affirmer haut et fort pour en faire l'amre exprience...


Au collge, au lyce,  la maternelle, dans la rue, au boulot.
La stupidit n'a aucune limite , pas mme celle de l'ge.

----------


## Anouschka

Je suis d'accord, mais la tendance au regroupement et  la stigmatisation qui caractrise cet ge rend ses effets particulirement forts il me semble.

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Enfin la stupidit de certains au collge est parfois assez effrayante. Il suffit d'tre "hors normes" et de l'affirmer haut et fort pour en faire l'amre exprience...


Comme deja dit c'est de la stupidit bien souvent exacerb par la peur de l'autre ou l'inconnu. Tu ne peux que t'en sortir grandit de passer cette priode en ayant su garder tes valeurs et t'affirmer en tant que personne et non pas seulement comme membre d'un groupe.

----------


## alexrtz

> Ben desfois... si !


J'espre que tu penses pas  samedi dernier  ::aie::

----------


## BiM

> J'espre que tu penses pas  samedi dernier


Si  ::aie::  (j'dcooooooooooooonne)

----------


## shadowmoon

> J'espre que tu penses pas  samedi dernier


 ::koi::  ce samedi a l'air d'etres un gros "dossier"

----------


## alexrtz

> Si


Bon,  dfaut de corde, je peux toujours me pendre avec du RJ45  ::(: 

 ::langue::  Moi je lis pas le blanc d'abord !!!





> ce samedi a l'air d'etres un gros "dossier"


Et nan, rat :p

----------


## Muesko

> Enfin la stupidit de certains au collge est parfois assez effrayante. Il suffit d'tre "hors normes" et de l'affirmer haut et fort pour en faire l'amre exprience...


Je plussoie fortement, j'en ai moi mme fait l'experience, aujourd'hui dans certains collge il suffit d'avoir bon gout pour ce faire emmerder et traiter de con par les autres. Petit example, dans mon ancien bahut, j'ai t traiter de gros con par certains abrutis sous pretexte que je lisais "La ferme des annimaux" d'Orwell  ::roll::  j'avais des gout musicaux differents, alors forcemment j'tait un con. Enfin bref  la fin on s'habitue, et rpond plus, et au final on est pas con du tout.
J'ai baut pas avoir un grand cart d'age avec ceux qui sont dans les classes, mais j'avoue que je ne comprend pas ces gens la...

A present ca va mieux, je suis dans un bahut bien meilleur et avec des gens bien plus intelligents.

----------


## Anouschka

> Comme deja dit c'est de la stupidit bien souvent exacerb par la peur de l'autre ou l'inconnu. Tu ne peux que t'en sortir grandit de passer cette priode en ayant su garder tes valeurs et t'affirmer en tant que personne et non pas seulement comme membre d'un groupe.


Oui mais certaines ractions (cf le post de l'apprentis) justifient  mon sens largement l'expression "survivre au collge".

----------


## yann2

::mouarf3::  gnral

rappel :
On est tous le con de quelqu'un !!!

----------


## Muesko

Bon une petite connerie que j'ai faite tout  l'heure.

J'tait  cter d'une usine abandonne avec un copain, et on discutaient. Cette usine est utilise par les pompiers, pour les entrainements. On taient ppere en train de discuter, et les deux voitures de pompiers arrivent. Ils vont dernire l'usine, et on les revois plus. 
Dix minutes plus tard, on enttend un gros soufle, comme une respiration mais amplifie. En fait, c'tait un des des pompiers qui avait un masque  oxygene et une bouteille qui tait avec un collgue qui passait devant nous. Ils refont ce mange deux ou trois fois, et pi on dcide de se barrs. On part derrire l'usine, et la on voit les deux pompiers qui sorte du trou qui leur servait  rentrer  l'interrieur. Le mec avec la bouteille sort toujours avec ce bruit, suivi de son collgue. 
La je commence  prendre une grosse voix et de sortir 

Je suis ton pre

On tait trop rofl, mas on c'est un peu fait engeuller.

Mais c'tait bien lol, et ils l'ont quand mme pas trop mal pris.

----------


## BiM

> On tait trop *rofl*, mas on c'est un peu fait engeuller.


Finalement, je crois que j'aurais du mal  suivre le vocabulaire de mes futurs enfants...  ::roll::

----------


## Mamilie

Pff moi j'ai dj abandonn la comprhension mme partielle de mon cousin qui a 15 ans donc mes futurs enfants... C'est bien connu, les parents sont des vieux cons  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

rofl = rolling on the floor laughing.
lol = laughing out loud
mdr = mort de rire
ptdr = par terre de rire
imo = in my opinion
amha = a mon humble avis.

et y en a plein d'autres.

 (mais les 2/3 des djeunz savent meme pas ce que sa veut dire)

[edit]correction d'un mot, merci tesla[/edit]

----------


## Mamilie

Oui bon j'utilise aussi le imo, eom et le asap mais moi je sais ce que a veut dire. J'aime bien discuter avec un jeune nouveau qui rapplique asap! 
- Euh... Je suis viendu quand mme dans ton bural parce que la salle de conf asap j'ai p find... Cool les tofos de ton cat... C'est une pucelle ou un vrai mle? On va se jeter un coffee latte macchiato sur le deck? A propos quand tu sanes eom c'est quoi ton deuxime name? olivia? J'adore!

J'en rajoute  peine... ::aie::

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Oui bon j'utilise aussi le imo, eom et le asap mais moi je sais ce que a veut dire. J'aime bien discuter avec un jeune nouveau qui rapplique asap! 
> - Euh... Je suis viendu quand mme dans ton bural parce que la salle de conf asap j'ai p find... Cool les tofos de ton cat... C'est une pucelle ou un vrai mle? On va se jeter un coffee latte macchiato sur le deck? A propos quand tu sanes eom c'est quoi ton deuxime name? olivia? J'adore!
> 
> J'en rajoute  peine...


c'est un quebecois ?  ::D:

----------


## Mamilie

> c'est un quebecois ?


Non il est plutt de la race jeune con.

----------


## Beldom

> Oui bon j'utilise aussi le imo, eom et le asap mais moi je sais ce que a veut dire. J'aime bien discuter avec un jeune nouveau qui rapplique asap! 
> - Euh... Je suis viendu quand mme dans ton bural parce que la salle de conf asap j'ai p find... Cool les tofos de ton cat... C'est une pucelle ou un vrai mle? On va se jeter un coffee latte macchiato sur le deck? A propos quand tu sanes eom c'est quoi ton deuxime name? olivia? J'adore!
> 
> J'en rajoute  peine...


Zut ! Je savais bien que j'avais oubli quelque chose ce matin ! 
Mon dcodeur universel djeunz... 
Bon, tant pis, moi y'en a pas compris comme on dit.

Il parle vraiment comme ca ???

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Non il est plutt de la race jeune con.


non car les quebecois utilisent beaucoup de mot anglais dans leur phrases  :;):

----------


## Mamilie

> non car les quebecois utilisent beaucoup de mot anglais dans leur phrases


Oui j'avais compris mais non dfinitivement c'est juste un jeune con.

----------


## tesla

> rofl = rolling on the *flaur* laughing.


 :8O:

----------


## xxxcapxxx

@tesla: oups  ::P:  c'est corrig 

@mamilie : bah faut bien que jeunesse se fasse comme disait l'autre.

----------


## Mamilie

> @tesla: oups  c'est corrig 
> 
> @mamilie : bah faut bien que jeunesse se fasse comme disait l'autre.


Ouais mais c'est vraiment oblig de la faire comme a? Et puis surtout  25 ans. L c'est plus juste de la jeunesse...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Ouais mais c'est vraiment oblig de la faire comme a? Et puis surtout  25 ans. L c'est plus juste de la jeunesse...


c'est sur  ::aie:: 
que veux tu y en a qui murissent plus ou moins vite...

----------


## Hibou57

> En complment:
> 
> Un amis (oui c'est toujours aux amis que a arrive parceque moi je bois peu ou plus), tres lourd quand il a bu.
> 
> Drague une fille en boite elle l'envoie petre, il retourne au bar, il tente a chance avec une deux ... plein de filles (unsuccess) avec toujours un arret au stande pour lui donner plus de contenance.
> Il va pour draguer une autre demoiselle sauf que c'est la premire qu'il a t voire.
> 
> Elle perd patience et l'tale d'une droite, et il se fait sortir par la scu.
> 
> Il a mis une semaine  nous dire d'ou venait son cocar.


Bon, entre nous, la nana elle ne brille pas par son courage : envoyer une droite  quelqu'un qui ne tient mme plus debout, a mrite une baffe a  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Hibou57

> Oooooh comme c'est b comme c'est mignon... snirfl :')
> 
> Question  tous ceux qui trouvent ces histoires drle : (sauf la dernire elle est sympa :p)
> Vous avez dj essay de vous mettre  la place des filles ? On est bien tranquille, on essaie de s'amuser, et l y'a un espce d'ivrogne incapable de tenir debout et de prononcer trois mots cohrents qui nous colle, et qui se trouve trs malin, et impossible de s'en dbarrasser... L'horreur !
> C'est plus affligeant que drle.


Beh vi, mais votre seul acte c'est la passivit... alors ...

(p.s. je bois pas d'alcool, et j'peux dire vous aimez p a... ceux qui boivent pas)

----------


## Hibou57

Awaaaa7777, j'ai compris le sujet du topic!! ici y a des nanas farouches qui viennent se dfouler en draguant les mecs trop timides.

C'est o qu'on se met en liste d'attente ?

Bon, je m'assois, et je bouige hein... je m'en vais pas, je bouge pas

... j'attend
 .......... j'attend

  .............................. j'attend


...................................................... je heuuu..... j'ai encore t trop con de croire qu'une femme est capable de prendre une initiative

----------


## Invit

> non car les quebecois utilisent beaucoup de mot anglais dans leur phrases


Qu'est ce que tu me bullshittes l ???  ::roll::

----------


## Muesko

Bon je saais pas trop o mettre ca, et j'en profite pour remmonter ce topic qui commence  se dcomposer un peu.

Bon, aujourd'hui c'tais la rentre des classe pour les collges (dans ma zone en tous cas). Ce matin, j'arrive au collge avec une folle envie d'emmerder les braves travailleurs qui ont repris un ou deux jours avant. Ca tombe bien, j'avais un petit compte  regler avec la conseillre d'orientation. Je me suis arrang pour me retrouv seul dans une salle ou il y a un tlphone reli au standart. Je cherche le numro de la salle o se trouve la conseillre, je dcroche le combin, et j'active le haut parleur.
Ca sonne. Quelqu'un dcroche, et j'enttend un "All" et une toux derire ; apparamment il y avait quelqu'un dans le bureau. Je me dit cool, en plus ca va peut tre faire le tour du bahut. J'enttend "All, all", et la je collo le micro du comnin contre le haut parleur pendant au moins 3/4 secondes et ca fait un gros larsen.
Je raccroche, et je reppart  balle. Je verrai demain si tout le monde en parle ou pas.

J'ajoute que je ne suis pas trs fier de ce coup, mais bon...

----------


## Astartee

tu devrais changer le titre du topic.
je propose *"je suis un petit con et en plus je m'en vante"*

----------


## Muesko

+1, nan mais serieux je suis vraiment pas fier de ce coup la  ::?:

----------


## Maxoo

c'est juste maintenant ta rentre ?
t'es en classe spcialis je suis sur  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> c'est juste maintenant ta rentre ?
> t'es en classe spcialis je suis sur


Eh, c'est pas parce qu'on est nul  l'cole qu'on est un petit con, merci de ne pas prendre ce raccourcis assez facile  :;): 

La preuve, je suis bon  l'cole et je suis un petit con  ::aie:: 

Sinon, L'apprentis, tu devrais arreter les conneries, te dgonfler un peu, rflchir au sens de ta vie, te rendre compte que finalement jusque l t'as rien fait d'intressant ni de constructif et qu'il faut grandir un peu.

Beaucoup l'ont dj dit, mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que tu dois grandir et arreter de faire des choses qui  dfaut d'tre drle sont plus que ridicule ce qui fait de toi une personne ridicule  ::mrgreen:: 

Merci d'en prendre conscience, et vite, c'est dans ton intert  :;):

----------


## Astartee

> +1, nan mais serieux je suis vraiment pas fier de ce coup la


Mais oui, mais oui, on y croit, c'est meme pour ca que tu l'as fqit et que maintenant tu t'en vantes.





> c'est juste maintenant ta rentre ?


J'imagine que c'etait la rentree "d'apres les vacances de la Toussaint"... Enfin moi aussi je me suis mise tout d'abord a compter les mois en me disant que ca faisait bien tard...


Dslee pour le clavier qwerty

----------


## ben_harper

Trop kikou lol ce topic  ::aie:: 

Et vive Tokyo hotel !  ::mouarf::

----------


## Davidbrcz

ben_harper>> toi tu devrais encore avoir plus honte !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## ben_harper

Pourquoi ? Parce que je connais le nom de Tokyo Hotel ??  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> Pourquoi ? Parce que je connais le nom de Tokyo Hotel ??


Je crois pas parce que toutes les personnes qui ne vivent pas dans un trou ou une autre plante o il n'y a pas d'adolescentes connaissent Tokyo Hotel...

----------


## ben_harper

Tiens d'ailleurs il y a de a quelques temps, je me rendais sur paris en fin de journe et je passais par Bercy, et horreur, c'tait le soir du concert de Tokyo hotel.

Tous ces clones de faux rebels faisant la queue avec leur parents...
Ca m'a bien fait rire  ::mouarf::

----------


## AdriM

J'ai cris un petit post la dessus son mon blog.

a me fait assez marrer que dsormais les idoles des djeun's sont des rebelles qui fument, qui boivent et qui disent "sexe"  tous bout de champ, qd  la grande poque des 2be3, c'etait des gentils garons tout lisse... comme leurs chansons koi  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

> J'ai cris un petit post la dessus son mon blog.
> 
> a me fait assez marrer que dsormais les idoles des djeun's sont des rebelles qui fument, qui boivent et qui disent "sexe"  tous bout de champ, qd  la grande poque des 2be3, c'etait des gentils garons tout lisse... comme leurs chansons koi


Oul doucement ils pourraient t'entendre ceux l parce que je vous rappelle que voici le retour en force de Boyzone, les World's appart et les spices girls!!! Stop arrtez le massacre!

----------


## ben_harper

Je connais pas Tokyo hotel, mais je ne pense pas qu'ils aient une rputation de buveur et de fumeur. C'est plutot des petits gars propres sur eux avec des coupes de cheveux qui les font passer pour des dures.
A mon avis tu leur fait fumer un joint et ils redescendent pas pendant 4 jours...  ::aie:: 

Rien  voir par exemple avec Nirvana et un Kurt Cobain en leur temps.

----------


## AdriM

Euh.. pour avoir vu une itw des Tokio Hotel, leur seule conversation tait "On a fait le fete hier, on a trop bu, et on s'est tap des meufs. Ouais trop bien!"

----------


## ben_harper

Vu la gueule des types, c'est leur attach de presse qui leur dit de dire a, je suis sur qu'ils sont morts aprs un panach  ::lol::

----------


## Skyounet

> Vu la gueule des types, c'est leur attach de presse qui leur dit de dire a, je suis sur qu'ils sont morts aprs un panach


Faut arrter quand mme, le leader il a quoi 17 ans ? A 17 ans je me prenais des grosses caisses et pas au panach.

----------


## ben_harper

> Faut arrter quand mme, le leader il a quoi 17 ans ? A 17 ans je me prenais des grosses caisses et pas au panach.


Et tu avais la mme gueule de punk blafard androgyne ???  ::lol::   ::aie:: 

Moi aussi je me prenais des grosses caisses  17 ans, mais j'avais pas l'air d'une gonzesse...

----------


## AdriM

C'est a un troll, non?

Quoiqu'il se passe faut dire du mal de Tokio Hotel  ::D:

----------


## ben_harper

> C'est a un troll, non?
> 
> Quoiqu'il se passe faut dire du mal de Tok*y*o Hotel


Je te mets au dfi d'en dire du bien !!  ::lol::   ::aie:: 

Edit :  Et je te prierai de ne pas corcher le nom de mon groupe prfr !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## AdriM

J'ai plein de choses positives sur eux.

1 - Ils essaient de faire du rock!
2 - Ils permettent  l'industrie du disque de vendre quelques disques!
3 - Ils donnent du travail aux coiffeuses et maquilleuses!
4 - euuhh...

----------


## Deadpool

> Edit :  Et je te prierai de ne pas corcher le nom de mon groupe prfr !!


Il l'a bien crit le nom.

En Allemand, Tokyo s'crit avec un 'i' donc le nom du groupe est bien "Tokio Hotel".  :;): 


Me demandez pas pourquoi je sais a.  ::mouarf::   ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Mon dieu, des fans sur DVP !!!  :8O: 





> Il l'a bien crit le nom.
> 
> En Allemand, Tokyo s'crit avec un 'i' donc le nom du groupe est bien "Tokio Hotel". 
> 
> 
> Me demandez pas pourquoi je sais a.


On ne te demandera pas pourquoi, je pense que tu t'es assez ridiculis pour aujourd'hui...  ::aie::   ::P:

----------


## chaval

> Je te mets au dfi d'en dire du bien !!  
> 
> Edit : Et je te prierai de ne pas corcher le nom de mon groupe prfr !!


ils ont remis l'allemand au gout du jour dans nos collges...

bon, ok, c'est peut etre pas une bonne chose...  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

Bon je pense qu'on est bon pour crer un topic sur Tok*i*o Hotel !!

----------


## Mamilie

> ils ont remis l'allemand au gout du jour dans nos collges...
> 
> bon, ok, c'est peut etre pas une bonne chose...


Si c'est une bonne chose mais c'est pas parce que mon cousin connaissait par coeur les chansons de Avril Lavigne en 5me qu'il tait bon en anglais.
Je te dfie de me trouver plus de 2 de ces ados qui savent ce que veut dire "lass mich nicht im Stich" , betrgen ou schweigen. Et pourtant c'est pas de l'allemand littraire! En tous cas, chapeau les profs qui utilisent ces textes en cours d'allemand, pass la sixime a devient un peu pauvre...

----------


## dam_moreyllo

Bonjour !

Je connais une prof d'allemand et elle m'a dit en effet qu'ils attiraient des lves dans les cours d'allemand ! a reprsente mme pour elle sa dernire chance car, tant dans un dpartement paum (l'Arige), elle avait quasiment plus d'lves et devait mme faire d'autres cours pour rester...

Mais donc l apparemment a commence (un peu)  revenir !

----------


## AdriM

Et est ce que les O'zone ont permis d'attirer des gens pour des cours de moldaves?  ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Y'en a qui rigole bien en tous cas, c'est les allemands... Ils sont dj en perte de vitesse chez eux et vont bientt disparaitre de chez nous. Ouf... La cause: ils font un disque en anglais!

----------


## ben_harper

C'est les anglais qui vont tre content !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Muesko

Un truc qui met arriv Lundi matin

Donc, lundi matin j'ai crous de technologir (  ::D:  ) on devait faire un petit taf' sous solidworks ( re  ::D:  ::D: ), on devait faire une petite figure asser simple, et enfin bref. Voila t'y pas que vu mon gnie, et mon talent informatiques, je fini avant les autres (  :8-):  ) et je dcide d'aller faire un petit tour sur un autre forum (dont je vais taire le nom). Le prof s'en fout un peu, tant que je vais pas sur des sites de pr0n ou des conneries de ce genre apprcies par les non-geeks de mon age. 
Bon je surf, pendant ce temp le prof fait son petit tour dans la classe, enfin normal qou. A un moment, il passe derire moi, et fait 
"Mais qu'est ce que tu fait Gabriel ?" 
votre serviteur : "Bha je suis sur un forum pourquoi ?"
Le prof : "Ouais bha vite ce genre de sites"
moi : " :8O: "
Ce n'est que 10 secondes plus tard dans un lant de lucidite en regardant le nom du topic sur lequel j'tai la raction du prof en effet, il y avait crit en gros, noir sur blanc, et en gras ceci, au millieu de la page :



> Samples hitler et femme ou enfant battu


voila, voila... (je prcise, que dans le cadre de recherches pour des compos perso, j'avais besoin, d'avoir des enregistrement de quelques tyrans en train d'abboyer devant des foules. )

----------


## Muesko

La petite loose de la semaine...

----------


## Janitrix

> Un truc qui met arriv Lundi matin


Dcidment, les lundis, c'est toujours pourri.




> vu mon gnie, et mon talent informatiques


Je n'ai vu ni smiley  ::aie::  ou  ::mouarf::  qui pourrait signifier que tu es ironique, par consquent tu sembles profondement persuad de ton gnie. Je te conseille de te remettre en question trs trs mais alors trs vite, dans la vie, on s'en fout que tu sois un gnie, on veut des rsultats, et pour l'instant, ce qu'on voit de toi, bah a fait rire  ::aie:: 




> Ce n'est que 10 secondes plus tard dans un lant de lucidite en regardant le nom du topic sur lequel j'tai la raction du prof en effet, il y avait crit en gros, noir sur blanc, et en gras ceci, au millieu de la page


C'est ton prof de franais qui doit tre content...




> Mais qu'est ce que tu fait Gabriel ?


Sur le nombre impressionnant de prnoms divers qui existent, pourquoi,  grand dieu pourquoi, a t-il fallut que tu portes le mme que le mien, en plus d'avoir mon ge ? Des fois la vie est vraiment dgueulasse  ::aie::

----------


## Muesko

> Sur le nombre impressionnant de prnoms divers qui existent, pourquoi,  grand dieu pourquoi, a t-il fallut que tu portes le mme que le mien, en plus d'avoir mon ge ? Des fois la vie est vraiment dgueulasse


 :8O:  et t'aurai voullu que je mette quoi ? Michel sardou peut tre ?




> Je n'ai vu ni smiley  ou qui pourrait signifier que tu es ironique, par consquent tu sembles profondement persuad de ton gnie. Je te conseille de te remettre en question trs trs mais alors trs vite, dans la vie, on s'en fout que tu sois un gnie, on veut des rsultats, et pour l'instant, ce qu'on voit de toi, bah a fait rire


J'ai du talent point  ::mrgreen:: 




> C'est ton prof de franais qui doit tre content...


0Bha vu mes resultat, ne t'inquiete pas, il est trs content (et la je suis serieux !)

----------


## Skyounet

> et t'aurai voullu que je mette quoi ? Michel sardou peut tre ?


Nan il est juste dgout d'avoir le mme prnom que toi (et je peux le comprendre  ::aie:: ).




> J'ai du talent point


Non mais genre, toi t'es un marrant.

----------


## Muesko

> Non mais genre, toi t'es un marrant.


Et le second degr tu connais ?




> Nan il est juste dgout d'avoir le mme prnom que toi (et je peux le comprendre ).


Mais non ! ce prnom est tout simplement gnial !

----------


## Skyounet

> Et le second degr tu connais ?


Et tu ne sembles pas la maitriser.




> Mais non ! ce prnom est tout simplement gnial !


Ouais mais l c'est comme si on avait dit  Janitrix qu'il s'appelait Francois Pignon.

----------


## Janitrix

> et t'aurai voullu que je mette quoi ? Michel sardou peut tre ?


 ::mouarf:: 

t'as pas compris...




> Bha vu mes resultat, ne t'inquiete pas, il est trs content (et la je suis serieux !)


Alors fais en sorte que nous n'en doutions pas, je sais que tout le monde fait des fautes d'orthographes, moi le premier, mais vites le sms, car a dtruit dj toute ta crdibilit, dj en mal face  tes dclarations, ma foi surprenantes, comme celle-ci :



> J'ai du talent point


Saches que on ne s'attribut pas du talent  soi mme, c'est les personnes qui nous entourent qui peuvent te dcrire au mieux.

Et le talent, de toute faon, ne sert qu'a accelrer le processus d'apprentissage et de maitrise. Je suis d'accord qu' un certain niveau, il est indispensable d'avoir du talent pour progresser encore, mais  ton niveau, le talent ne fait pas la diffrence, seul le travail compte.

Donc, en gros, vu ton tat d'esprit assez...tonnant mais pourtant trs rpandu chez les jeunes d'aujourd'hui (sigh), je dirais...hmmmmmm bah t'es dans la merde mon vieux  ::aie:: 

Un seul point de ta "personnalit" si j'ose dire, reste inexpliqu : tu sembles avoir besoin de partager tes aventures chevaleresques (re sigh  ::aie:: ), et tu le fais avec beaucoup de passion ici mme sur ce forum. Maintenant, tu as d je pense remarqu que beaucoup d'entre nous sourient  la lecture de tes messages, voire expriment clairement leur dsolement face  ton envie de reconnaissance, et ta connerie juvnile. Je pense en tout franchise que ces "messages" ont t assez clair, et leur hostilit n'est pas sous entendue. Alors, pourquoi, alors que tu es dj couvert de ridicule, tu t'obstines  partager tes pripties ?

Es-tu dprim au point que mme des ractions hostiles (mais des ractions quand mme hein  ::mouarf:: ) te sont rconfortantes ?

Merci de m'clairer, j'avoue ne pas comprendre  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

C'est quoi ce bordel ??

Qui est ce qui tait de garde de Laurel et Hardy vendredi soir ????

 ::aie::

----------


## Mamilie

Ou bin le tallemps hottografik ses pa enkor sa...

Bref les lundis c'est tout pourri...





> C'est quoi ce bordel ??
> 
> Qui est ce qui tait de garde de Laurel et Hardy vendredi soir ????


c'est pas moi jur!

----------


## Janitrix

> C'est quoi ce bordel ??
> 
> Qui est ce qui tait de garde de Laurel et Hardy vendredi soir ????


Laurel c'est le grand maigre nan ? Je serais plutt Laurel moi  ::aie::

----------


## ben_harper

> Laurel c'est le grand maigre nan ? Je serais plutt Laurel moi


Si en plus il est prtentieux ca doit tre a.  ::king::

----------


## Janitrix

> Si en plus il est prtentieux ca doit tre a.


Faut toujours un plus grand pour nous rabaisser quelques fois, intressant que tu prennes ce rle trs  coeur avec moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## ben_harper

> Faut toujours un plus grand pour nous rabaisser quelques fois, intressant que tu prennes ce rle *trs  coeur* avec moi



N'en fais pas trop, ca va finir par se voir.  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu' chaque fois que je post quelque chose dans la taverne, faut toujours que tu me lances des piques. Faut bien quelqu'un pour me calmer on va dire  ::roll::

----------


## ben_harper

> Ce que je veux dire, *c'est qu' chaque fois* que je post quelque chose dans la taverne, faut toujours que tu me lances des piques. Faut bien quelqu'un pour me calmer on va dire


Heureusement pour toi que je me retiens certaines fois  ::mouarf:: 

Tu devrais mettre Calimro comme nouveau pseudo  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

> Heureusement pour toi que je me retiens certaines fois 
> 
> Tu devrais mettre Calimro comme nouveau pseudo





> Calimero (en japonais: カリメロ) est un poussin anthropomorphe de dessin anim, *charmant* mais *malchanceux*, le seul noir dans une famille jaune. Il porte sur la tte la moiti de sa coquille d'uf.


Mouais... on va dire que tu juges mal les gens, comme moi en fait  :;):

----------


## ben_harper

Disons que je ne m'arrte pas juste  une dfinition Wiki...  ::aie::

----------


## Janitrix

Je connaissais pas le personnage, va falloir m'clairer... ::?:

----------


## Mamilie

C'est vraiment trop injuste...

----------


## Janitrix

> C'est vraiment trop injuste...


Ouais j'ai compris a, grce  une informatrice  :;): 
Si j'ai bien compris, c'est parce que j'ai dit que c'tait nul que L'apprentis avait le mme prnom que moi, et que c'tait injuste ? Je rigolais, a m'a bien fait rire (cyniquement bien sr) pendant un moment, mais ce n'est pas une fatalit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## LineLe

moi je le trouve meugnon calimero
personnellement je concours chaque anne aux calimero awards, et je suis toujours en excellente position !

----------

